# VMS - Venture Minerals



## yogi-in-oz (20 September 2006)

Hi folks,

VMS ..... another IPO, listing this week on 22092006,
but not seeing strong support for the first couple of days (???)

Some key dates ahead for VMS, may be:

    22-25092006 ..... negative cycle

        26092006 ..... positive news expected here

2909-06102006 ..... may be positive, but reaction may 
                            be flat trading in VMS.

        16102006 ..... 2 cycles here, may trigger a rally

        18102006 ..... another positive time cycle ... a high(?)

    20-23102006 ..... minor news(???)

         06112006 ..... minor news(???)

         10112006 ..... minor and negative(???)

         14112006 ..... minor

         24112006 ..... aggressive rally ???

    01-04122006  ..... 2 cycles and negative news ??? 

         14122006 ..... negative spotlight on VMS

         22122006 ..... negative news ???

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## maverick11 (11 October 2006)

I think this one looks good.  Good be the next big money maker?

They start drilling in a few weeks.


----------



## donjohnson (11 October 2006)

I agree - small cap, nice location, looks like the business to me.


----------



## maverick11 (11 October 2006)

you gonna get in?  I'm thinking about it.  It went for a nice run yesterday.  Looks like they have a few ptojects up their sleeves for the future.  Looking good


----------



## donjohnson (11 October 2006)

Yep, i'm gonna take a punt this arvo I think.


----------



## donjohnson (11 October 2006)

D'you get in Maverick?

Looking pretty nice, would have made a tidy profit had I entered at 23c this morning. 

Now up to 28.


----------



## maverick11 (11 October 2006)

mannnn!! I was about to, seriously just filling out the form then it just rocketed.  All happened in about 5-10mins!!  Do you think it will settle down??  Dunno what to do now


----------



## donjohnson (11 October 2006)

My guess is that due to the "MOX syndrome" all these specs are getting a lot of attention at this time.

I'd guess that this will settle down as they're still waiting for approval to drill. 

In addition, whilst their drilling program starts late oct/early nov it'll take a few weeks to get results.

I'm trying to get an entry around this mornings open, just happy to wait it out for now.

Another one to look at is CRJ. I think its going to explode on the back of good news. 

Will start another thread on it.


----------



## maverick11 (11 October 2006)

yeah seems to be settling down.  I'm doing the same, hopefully can get in under 25cps.

Thanks 4 the tip...i'll check it out


----------



## maverick11 (11 October 2006)

sitting on 25 now....good buy??


----------



## trader (11 October 2006)

Will race up again in the afternoon, my prediction will close @ 30 cents.


----------



## donjohnson (11 October 2006)

Just not sure Maverick, i'm a little sceptical of day traders jumping on this morning, may sell off this arvo.

Looks like the sell depth is increasing more than the buy depth.

I'm gonna hold out.


----------



## trader (11 October 2006)

Buying presure building again already back up to 27 cents , will be another
MOX this stock , just hold on for the ride.


----------



## maverick11 (25 October 2006)

Anyone else holding this one?  They have 4 projects with uranium, gold, tin, yada yada.  Current prices around 23-24cps are great buying opportunity.  As usual though, DYOR.


----------



## maverick11 (31 October 2006)

buying pressure building up again.  Up to 25cps looking to jump to 26cps soon.

Surely the drilling of their olympic dam anomoly must commence soon?


----------



## greggy (2 November 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> buying pressure building up again.  Up to 25cps looking to jump to 26cps soon.
> 
> Surely the drilling of their olympic dam anomoly must commence soon?



Bought VMS today.  The drilling of their Olympic Dam anomaly in SA is due to commence very soon. According to a recent announcement it is due to commence in Nov 06.  The potential upside is quite extraordinary considering the low market cap. A number of other uranium related stocks have been running well lately.  Any other views?    
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## maverick11 (2 November 2006)

12km x 4km anomoly is huge.  Very good chance they will get some good grades from the diamond drilling core samples... then   

And this is only one of their projects!


----------



## greggy (3 November 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> 12km x 4km anomoly is huge.  Very good chance they will get some good grades from the diamond drilling core samples... then
> 
> And this is only one of their projects!



*VMS is certainly an exciting stock*.  Further to what you've written, ground gravity surveying over the Churchill Dam Project in SA has outlined an exciting gravity high of 4 milligals magnitude believed to be prospective for Olympic Dam-type IOCGU mineralisation.  Drilling to commence very soon.   
I further note in Venture's Sep Quarterly Report, that Venture is reviewing other projects in Australia and overseas that may add value to shareholders.
VMS also has other projects including the Maitland Channel Uranium Project in WA which is another potential company maker.
As I've just recently sold ITT and HNR for good profits,  I'm building a considerable stake in VMS and will buy more soon.  Unfortunately, I've recently reduced my STB holding for a small loss due to further poor nickel results.
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## maverick11 (3 November 2006)

-IPO opened at a premium.. 22cps
-Managment is experienced and switched on
-Diversity: 4 projects exposing them to Gold, Uranium, Tin, copper & nickel.
-12km x 4km potential find next to olympic dam
-other o/s or australian projects on the cards
-drilling for assay samples to begin at olympic dam project very soon

...and best of all.... a $6.5m market cap

IMO, enormous mid to long term upside.


----------



## greggy (4 November 2006)

*VMS* management is indeed experienced and switched on. After your tip *Maverick 11* I studied this stock and bought this stock largely for its upcoming drilling in SA and for its uranium exposure in WA.  It has around $5 million cash and I'm hoping that it will be *the next Monax*. 
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## maverick11 (6 November 2006)

VMS having a good run today as investors are obviously working out the potential upside of this company.  I'm disappointed to see there doesn't seem to be much interest for them on this forum!  I only wish I had money to buy more!


----------



## greggy (6 November 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> VMS having a good run today.  I'm disappointed to see there doesn't seem to be much interest for them on this forum!  I only wish I had money to buy more!



Maverick 11,

There is interest. Here I am. Thanks for the tip buddy.  I've got 100,000 at ave. price of 24.5cents.  Last sale today is 29c on volume of over 700,000.
The upside looks enormous.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## greggy (6 November 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> VMS having a good run today as investors are obviously working out the potential upside of this company.  I'm disappointed to see there doesn't seem to be much interest for them on this forum!  I only wish I had money to buy more!



Sales in VMS at 30c now up 5c for the day. Turnover is now over 1,000,000.


----------



## kevro (6 November 2006)

Looking good, glad I did'nt take my loss when I bought in at .29c a couple of weeks ago. Instead lowered my average and bought more at .24c


----------



## kevro (6 November 2006)

Ta Greggy, correct me if I am wrong but are not VMS drilling next to MOX and are after the same stuff and they are planning the big 600m+ drill holes


----------



## greggy (6 November 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Looking good, glad I did'nt take my loss when I bought in at .29c a couple of weeks ago. Instead lowered my average and bought more at .24c



At 16:02 today VMS last sale was 31c on turnover of 1,127,823, a new high for this stock on very good volume.  The chart is looking very healthy indeed.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## maverick11 (6 November 2006)

IMO 29cps will soon be a joke!  I suspect the buying today is in anticipation of their olypic dam drilling programme...  12km x 4km Iron-oxide, Copper, Gold, Uranium potential.  This looks very promising...and is only 1 of their 4 100% owned projects!!

Not sure if it's next to MOX...but who cares!


----------



## greggy (6 November 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Ta Greggy, correct me if I am wrong but are not VMS drilling next to MOX and are after the same stuff and they are planning the big 600m+ drill holes



Hi Kevro,

VMS Churchill Dam Prospect in SA is located in the Olympic Dam Province.  Drilling is due to take place very shortly and VMS is after the same stuff as MOX.  I bought VMS hoping that it will be the next Monax, but please also remember that it also has uranium interests in WA near where Redport, Nova and BHP are.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## greggy (6 November 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> IMO 29cps will soon be a joke!  I suspect the buying today is in anticipation of their olypic dam drilling programme...  12km x 4km Iron-oxide, Copper, Gold, Uranium potential.  This looks very promising...and is only 1 of their 4 100% owned projects!!
> 
> Not sure if it's next to MOX...but who cares!



The Churchill Dam Project looks very exciting.  I can't wait for the drilling to start.


----------



## kevro (6 November 2006)

Problem over here in WA is that our current governing party has already stated that U mining will not be considered.


----------



## greggy (6 November 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Problem over here in WA is that our current governing party has already stated that U mining will not be considered.



I think it is only a very minor problem. When you look at it, it has not affected the prices of shares like Nova and Redport.  Times are a changing and Beazley is now in favour of uranium mining.


----------



## greggy (6 November 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> IMO 29cps will soon be a joke!  I suspect the buying today is in anticipation of their olypic dam drilling programme...  12km x 4km Iron-oxide, Copper, Gold, Uranium potential.  This looks very promising...and is only 1 of their 4 100% owned projects!!
> 
> Not sure if it's next to MOX...but who cares!



It will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow.  I'll probably sit back and relax and enjoy the Melb Cup here in Melbourne. I've got $5 each way on Mandela, just for fun. I only bet once a year. Hopefully, it won't finish last like my pick last year.


----------



## greggy (8 November 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> It will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow.  I'll probably sit back and relax and enjoy the Melb Cup here in Melbourne. I've got $5 each way on Mandela, just for fun. I only bet once a year. Hopefully, it won't finish last like my pick last year.



Chart still looking good.  Eagerly awaiting start of drilling at its Churchill Dam project in SA for Olympic Dam style mineralisation.


----------



## greggy (9 November 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Chart still looking good.  Eagerly awaiting start of drilling at its Churchill Dam project in SA for Olympic Dam style mineralisation.



There seems to be a bit of a pullback for uranium stocks today. VMS is still holding pretty firmly at 28c.  VMS seems to be a bargain compared to other uranium related plays.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## greggy (9 November 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> There seems to be a bit of a pullback for uranium stocks today. VMS is still holding pretty firmly at 28c. VMS seems to be a bargain compared to other uranium related plays.
> As always, do your own research before buy/selling.




VMS has just released another ASX announcement, a Subtantial Shareholder Notice.  Credit Suisse Holdings (Australia) now has 5.07% (2,281,747 shares).  I feel that this is a very bullish sign.  Credit Suisse has a very good reputation.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## kevro (11 November 2006)

It appears the substantial holder is still accumulating. He stops dead when the SP hits .30c or over. Needs a few more buyers to force him higher me thinks.


----------



## greggy (11 November 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> It appears the substantial holder is still accumulating. He stops dead when the SP hits .30c or over. Needs a few more buyers to force him higher me thinks.



Hi Kevro,

THe volume has been increasing dramatically of late.  The chart on VMS is looking better than ever.  I notice that VMS hit a new high at one stage yesterday.  Its one of the more exciting stocks around.  I feel that more people are now following this stock and having a major institution on board is icing on the cake.  I bought this stock primarily for its upcoming drilling for Olympic Dam type mineralisation having missed out on buying Monax, with VMS's Maitland uranium interests being an added bonus.  I also notice that VMS is also looking at adding other projects whether they be in Australia or overseas as stated in its latest quarterly report. Kevro, may I ask you why you bought into them, just of interest?  
As always, do your own research before buyins/selling.


----------



## kevro (11 November 2006)

Morning Greggy, I got in originally when MOX got up and running and managed to get in a couple of trades with them. My VMS interest came out of the MOX thread at HC when dicussions were taking place about its neighbours and VMS being one of its neighbours so went off and did a little investigation and figured its got a lot of potential in the the short to medium term. Got some very nice ground in WA, Tassie and especially the SA dirt.


----------



## greggy (11 November 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Morning Greggy, I got in originally when MOX got up and running and managed to get in a couple of trades with them. My VMS interest came out of the MOX thread at HC when dicussions were taking place about its neighbours and VMS being one of its neighbours so went off and did a little investigation and figured its got a lot of potential in the the short to medium term. Got some very nice ground in WA, Tassie and especially the SA dirt.



Hi Kevro,

You lucky bugger. I tried to get into Monax around the mid 30s,but missed out, so I started sniffing around for similar stocks.  Maverick 11 generously highlighted VMS to me and I'm grateful to him.  I then followed it up with countless hours of research and have since bought 100,000 shares. What excites me most is that in this environment is that most uranium stocks are having good runs along with stocks with interests in the SA Olympic Dam Province.  VMS fits into both categories and is still only around the 30 cent mark.  VMS only has around 26 million that are currently freely tradeable, with Credit Suise holding over 2 million of them.  Any positive results could well have a tremendous impact on VMS share price.  I am now going to predict that within the next month or so that The VMS forum could soon well become one of the busiest forums. Your thoughts?
As always, do your own researc before buying/selling.


----------



## kevro (11 November 2006)

Greggy, once the red tape issues (environmental permits & local tribal permission)are sorted out and they announce commencement of drilling I believe it will move out pretty quickly. At the moment our friend at CS has it all to himself in the main and puts the brakes on as soon as it hits 30c. A few smaller buyers will push up a little but at the end they all come back to him sitting under the 30c mark. Once they start drilling it will be off to the races. I hear samples from the WA project are also due any day now.

holding 165k at average.25c and awaiting payday


----------



## greggy (11 November 2006)

I've got a habit of selling too early.  This time I intend to hold on for a while.  My father and brother-in-law have also bought reasonable stakes.  The Maitland Channel Project is very large indeed.  It will be interesting to see what the results are like.  Nova, Redport and BHP are fairly close by in relation to their WA uranium interests.  I also wonder how far advanced VMS is in finding additional projects.  Considering that key personnel have African experience, I wouldn't be surprised if they get some uranium projects going in AFrica, but this is only my opinion.


----------



## kevro (11 November 2006)

Every man and his dog seems to be in Namibia at the moment looking for the motherload. I hope ERN are the ones to find it unless VMS head that way as well then I hope they both find it.


----------



## Ken (13 November 2006)

is VMS anothe blue sky stock...


who are there substancial holders?


----------



## Caliente (13 November 2006)

hi ken, looking that way, but volumes aren't encouraging as of yet. as kevro was saying, the stock is as if attached by elastic to hover around the 30 cent mark.

"Once they start drilling it will be off to the races. I hear samples from the WA project are also due any day now."

hi kevro, could you please elaborate on this one. thanks!


----------



## Ken (13 November 2006)

if its in the same region as MOX, i think this is set to follow....


----------



## kevro (13 November 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> hi ken, looking that way, but volumes aren't encouraging as of yet. as kevro was saying, the stock is as if attached by elastic to hover around the 30 cent mark.
> 
> "Once they start drilling it will be off to the races. I hear samples from the WA project are also due any day now."
> 
> hi kevro, could you please elaborate on this one. thanks!





Morning Caliente, unable to elaborate more on that. Information was from HC from a holder who I would describe as pretty switched on.


----------



## greggy (13 November 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> if its in the same region as MOX, i think this is set to follow....



Good morning All,

VMS Churchill Dam Project is located in the Olympic Dam Province in SA and will commence drilling shortly on it.  Monax's |Punt Hill discovery isn't too far away and VMS is searching for Olympic Dam style deposits.  Over 1.5 million shares were traded on Friday which is roughly 6% of the shares that are freely available (ie. not in escrow).  Credit Suise has recently emerged as a significant shareholder.
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## maverick11 (13 November 2006)

i work in mining and came across this one and think the upside is looking great.  I like the fact they have diversity (4 different projects and have a broad range of potential commodities) and they have 100% interest in all projects.  Credit Suisse imo is also fairly conservative, and them becoming substanital holders is a bullish sign.  This stock seems to have found new resistance between 28-30cps and it's awaiting the next announcement to push it up even further.  I'm guessing that will happen very soon.

A 12k x 4km anomoly is huge!  Drilling soon...


----------



## greggy (13 November 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> i work in mining and came across this one and think the upside is looking great.  I like the fact they have diversity (4 different projects and have a broad range of potential commodities) and they have 100% interest in all projects.  Credit Suisse imo is also fairly conservative, and them becoming substanital holders is a bullish sign.  This stock seems to have found new resistance between 28-30cps and it's awaiting the next announcement to push it up even further.  I'm guessing that will happen very soon.
> 
> A 12k x 4km anomoly is huge!  Drilling soon...



The Churchill Dam Project (528 sq kms), part of Venture's Gawler Craton Project, is situated within the Olympic Dam IOGU Province, approx 90 kms sothwest of the Olympic Dam IOGU deposit and approximately 95 kms west of the Carapateena and Punt Hill (Monax) IOGU prospects. The main target is a large untested gravity anomaly in the centre of the prospect which has been referred to in previous posts.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## greggy (13 November 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> The Churchill Dam Project (528 sq kms), part of Venture's Gawler Craton Project, is situated within the Olympic Dam IOGU Province, approx 90 kms sothwest of the Olympic Dam IOGU deposit and approximately 95 kms west of the Carapateena and Punt Hill (Monax) IOGU prospects. The main target is a large untested gravity anomaly in the centre of the prospect which has been referred to in previous posts.
> As always, do your own research before buy/selling.



I should also mention that VMS also has the Maitland Channel Project which covers over 125 kms of the tertiary channel system along strike from the Lake maitland (Redport), Lake Way (Nova Energy) and Yeelirrie (BHP) calcrete-hosted uranium deposits.


----------



## Sham (13 November 2006)

I m looking to take a sizable position in vms on any weakness in the sp. I lll give it a few days and hope the sp trades down on lack of news. Hopefully  drilling will be delayed a little longer and some punters will get restless.
 This one looks the good to me.


----------



## greggy (13 November 2006)

Sham said:
			
		

> I m looking to take a sizable position in vms on any weakness in the sp. I lll give it a few days and hope the sp trades down on lack of news. Hopefully  drilling will be delayed a little longer and some punters will get restless.
> This one looks the good to me.



I bought into VMS around the 24-25c mark.  I feel that this stock has great potential.  I tried to buy Monax when it was in the mid 30s, but missed out.   VMS has great prospects in both SA and WA and has $4.96 million in cash as at the end of Sep 06.  It is also looking at acquiring uranium intersts internationally. 
Interest is building in this stock and the chart is looking very good.
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## Ken (13 November 2006)

are VMS spending alot of money on exploration?


----------



## maverick11 (13 November 2006)

$3.33m according to their statement of commitments


----------



## Ken (13 November 2006)

so thats a sizeable amount then on exploration...

i havent done a heap of research, but you get a lot of stocks with lots of land, and no money to do anything with it so they capital raise and hurt shareholder value in the short term.

for example IGR....


----------



## greggy (14 November 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> so thats a sizeable amount then on exploration...
> 
> i havent done a heap of research, but you get a lot of stocks with lots of land, and no money to do anything with it so they capital raise and hurt shareholder value in the short term.
> 
> for example IGR....



With $4.96 million in cash as at the end of Sep 06, there will be enough money left over for other projects.  All of their leases are in sought after areas.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## kevro (14 November 2006)

Morning Greggy, looks like we have a 200k capper and some larger buyers turn up this morning. Probably one and the same. Take away the capper and the sell depth is pretty thin.

What do you know the capper has gone whilst I have been typing this.


----------



## greggy (14 November 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Morning Greggy, looks like we have a 200k capper and some larger buyers turn up this morning. Probably one and the same. Take away the capper and the sell depth is pretty thin.
> 
> What do you know the capper has gone whilst I have been typing this.



G'day Kevro,

The caper has gone. VMS is 31c with volume of well over 700,000 which is just under 3% of the shares that are freely available.


----------



## kevro (14 November 2006)

Yo Greggy, just read on HC a possible cause of increased int. I Hav'nt read it myself but there is a reference to a report by SRK regarding Paulsen East iron ore.


----------



## kevro (14 November 2006)

Here is that ref, still hav'nt read in details as yet but have 62-67 % fe in surface sampling

www.strikeresources.com.au
STRIKE RESOURCES LIMITED A.B.N. 94 088 488 724
Level 14, 221 St Georges Terrace, Perth WA 6000
ASX Code: SRK T | (08) 9214 9700 F | (08) 9322 1515 E | info@strikeresources.com.au
Tuesday, 14 November 2006
MARKET ANNOUNCEMENT
Australian Iron-Ore Update – Paulsens East
Extension of High Grade Mineralisation
The Company refers to its market announcement dated 17 July 2006 titled “Australian
Iron-Ore Update – Paulsens East High Grade Mineralisation”. That announcement referred
to the results of 19 surface samples having been collected across varying points of an
approximate 3,000m long ridge located within its Paulsens East tenement PL 47/1170.
The 19 sampled iron-ore outcrops indicated the presence of iron mineralisation of between
62.59% Fe and 67.05% Fe presenting as hematite conglomerate in hematite matrix.
At that time the Company confirmed that it also held the adjoining Exploration Licence EL
47/1328 and that upon grant of such tenement it would conduct works on the tenement to
establish the relationship between the two tenement areas.
As a consequence of the recent grant of EL 47/1328 the Company is pleased to report that
it has completed a reconnaissance survey and sampling programme in EL 47/1328.
The results of such programme has shown that the high-grade mineralisation previously
reported in PL 47/1170 appears to extend beneath cover for a strike distance of an
additional ~1.7km to the south-east into EL 47/1328 and swing further northwards along
the range for some distance still within EL 47/1328.
Samples collected from the extension are significant in their high-grade – with up to
66.34% Fe having been recorded. This result was obtained from a small outcrop 1.7km
from the previously reported high grade samples in PL 47/1170, along the ridge. This
discovery has the potential to extend the mineralisation reported previously.
20061114 SRK ASX Paulsens East Iron-Ore Project Update
- 2 -
The illustration below outlines the previously reported sampling work conducted in
P47/1170 and the projected extension of Fe mineralisation from P47/1170 into E47/1328.
The Company is encouraged by this potentially significant extension of mineralisation, both
with respect to the high grades encountered and the potential strike length associated
with the same.
The Company has accordingly just completed a detailed gravity survey of the intervening
area covering the plain stretching between the two sets of outcrops.
The results of the gravity survey will greatly assist the Company in delineating additional
drilling targets within the newly granted EL 47/1328.
Such results are expected shortly and before the start of a drilling programme on the
tenements which is expected to commence in early December 2006 upon release of a
drilling rig on to the tenements.
Further details of the sample results are outlined in the following table:
PAULSENS EAST
Surface Samples of Hematite Conglomerate and Mineralised Iron; October 2006
Sample Fe SiO2 Al2O3 MnO CaO P S
UNITS % % % % % % %
FK54 66.34 2.5 1.41 0.02 0.15 0.072 0.007
FK55 55.78 16.11 2.24 0.03 0.15 0.087 0.006
FK56 62.55 7.39 1.81 -0.01 0.05 0.053 0.025
FK57 63.55 5.49 1.86 0.03 0.31 0.136 0.006
20061114 SRK ASX Paulsens East Iron-Ore Project Update
- 3 -
The Company will continue to keep the market informed of its progress in advancing this
project.
For further information:
Shanker Madan Victor Ho
Managing Director Company Secretary
T | (08) 9214 9700 T | (08) 9214 9700
E | smadan@strikeresources.com.au E | vho@strikeresources.com.au
The information in this market announcement that relates to exploration results has been compiled by Mr Hem
Shanker Madan who is a Member of The Australian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy. Mr Madan is the Managing
Director of the Company. Mr Madan has in excess of 5 years experience which is relevant to the style of
mineralisation under consideration and qualifies as a Competent Person as defined in the 2004 Edition of the
“Australasian Code for Reporting of Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves (the JORC Code).” Mr Madan consents
to the inclusion in this market announcement of the matters based on his information in the form and context
in which it appears.


----------



## greggy (14 November 2006)

Thanks Kevro.  Besides its interests already discussed frequently (Churchill Dam and the Maitland Channel Projects) *VMS* also has the Paulsens South Project (WA) and the Renison West Project (Tasmania).  The Paulsens South Project is located 4kms from the 80,000 oz p/a Paulsens Gold Mine. The Project also has 5kms strike of the Marra Mamba Iron formation prospective for iron mineralisation.  *VMS* is currently trading at 31c on volume of over 900,000.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## Ken (14 November 2006)

im pissed off...

i am linking my westpac and bt margin lending accounts.

5k was going into VMS at 30 cents.  bugger.


----------



## maverick11 (14 November 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Maverick 11 generously highlighted VMS to me and I'm grateful to him.




Sorry mate, should have brought this up earlier... perhaps now is a good time to discuss my cut and fees with you? 15% will do...and jeez, we already know you have 100,000 shares, so no funny business  

Looks like VMS is gathering some momentum as of late and has been establishing higher support over the last couple weeks.  Anyone spoken to someone from VMS to sus out when they are looking to commence drilling, and how much longer for approval, etc?


----------



## greggy (14 November 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> Sorry mate, should have brought this up earlier... perhaps now is a good time to discuss my cut and fees with you? 15% will do...and jeez, we already know you have 100,000 shares, so no funny business
> 
> Looks like VMS is gathering some momentum as of late and has been establishing higher support over the last couple weeks.  Anyone spoken to someone from VMS to sus out when they are looking to commence drilling, and how much longer for approval, etc?



Hi Maverick 11,

Compared to other stocks VMS seems undervalued.  It has four main projects, of which the Churchill Dam and Maitland Channel Projects excite me in particular and $4.96 million cash.
Thanks once again for the tip. Hopefully, I'll repay you one day with a tip just as good.  There's been well over 1 million traded today and the sp has gone as high as 33c.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## greggy (14 November 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> im pissed off...
> 
> i am linking my westpac and bt margin lending accounts.
> 5k was going into VMS at 30 cents.  bugger.




If I had extra money, I would be buying more VMS at current prices.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## Ken (14 November 2006)

i am unable to trade due to the linking process.


ERRRRR


----------



## greggy (14 November 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> i am unable to trade due to the linking process.
> 
> 
> ERRRRR




D'oh!  Hopefully, it will all work out for you.  Having missed out on Monax in the mid 30s, I hope that VMS becomes the next Monax.  It certainly has lots of potential, so much so that I sold all my STB to get into VMS.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## greggy (14 November 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> i am unable to trade due to the linking process.
> 
> 
> ERRRRR



Interesting to note that over 1.4 million were sold today with the sp closing at 31c.  Rising sp on good turnover for this stock.  Also, there are 5 buyers at 30c wanting a total of 625,000 shares.


----------



## kevro (15 November 2006)

Hi Greggy, our friend the big buyer was trying everything to bring the price back when it threatened to get away. He tried capping the sell side with 600,000 odd shares before moving to the buy side. I believe he was the one who reigned it in when it went to 33/34c. Turnover might have included some of his own shares. Shows he is keen.


----------



## imajica (15 November 2006)

I am in this morning - heaps of potential with this one

only 26 million shares on issue - drilling olympic dam style mineralisation

should have a regular flow of news over the next few months

DYOR and then buy some


----------



## maverick11 (15 November 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> I am in this morning - heaps of potential with this one
> 
> only 26 million shares on issue - drilling olympic dam style mineralisation
> 
> ...




good to have you on the VMS train mate


----------



## imajica (15 November 2006)

first class tickets all the way on the VMS train!


----------



## saltyjones (15 November 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> first class tickets all the way on the VMS train!



the porter said i had to ride in the luggage compartment. i showed him my tickets : "bought it yesterday," i assured him. " you are a lucky fellow,sir. there are very few tickets left at that price."          ( incidently, the train carriage was made by QHL composite technology. just thought i'd let everyone in on another secret! )


----------



## greggy (15 November 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> I am in this morning - heaps of potential with this one
> 
> only 26 million shares on issue - drilling olympic dam style mineralisation
> 
> ...



VMS indeed has a lot of potential.  With the rising share price (it was up again today) and volumes, obviously an increasing number of shrewd investors are getting on board.  Good luck with your investment.


----------



## greggy (15 November 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Hi Greggy, our friend the big buyer was trying everything to bring the price back when it threatened to get away. He tried capping the sell side with 600,000 odd shares before moving to the buy side. I believe he was the one who reigned it in when it went to 33/34c. Turnover might have included some of his own shares. Shows he is keen.



G'day Kevro,

515,919 shares were traded today. VMS finished at 31.5c/32c, last sale 31.5c.  Interest is certainly increasing even in this forum.  Thanks for the Paulsens info. The Paulsens South Project in WA is very interesting as it is potentially prospective for both gold and iron in particular.
When researching this stock I bought *VMS* it for the Churchill Dam and Maitland Channel Projects, but the Paulsens South Project could potentially add some further icing to the cake.  All 4 projects infact are potential "company makers," the fourth project being at Renison West in Tasmania.  
As always do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## kevro (15 November 2006)

Hi Greggy, just been having a nap. Currently working night shift which is a bit tiring when following the sharemarket in daylight hours.

On the subject of Paulsens south, do you have any idea where they are in relation to the SRX project. To tired to research and do a proper comparison. They have two very nice projects if they are close enough which would benefit from nearology.


----------



## bigdog (16 November 2006)

ASX ANN today; SP up 2.5 cents to 34

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00668354

Venture Identifies Significant Gold/Copper Mineralisation at the Paulsens South Project in WA 
Thursday, 16 November 2006

Australian based mineral exploration and company Venture Minerals Limited (ASX code: VMS) has identified a combined strike extent of over 1.5 kilometres of prospective quartz veins within the Highway Fault Zone at its 100% owned Paulsens South Project.


----------



## kevro (16 November 2006)

Morning BigDoggy, looks like this annoucement seems to have broken buyer resistance and hopefully it will have the same effect on the SP as the up your nose and away it goes product


----------



## maverick11 (16 November 2006)

This stock is looking great.  4 projects on the cards and poised to really go places in the not too near future imo.  It also appears as though resistance has been broken and we should hopefully also see a new bottom point establish.

Imajica, hopefully this one will help you out after you kindly helped me with AAR

cheers.


----------



## imajica (16 November 2006)

No worries! u guys should also  have a look at KMN - its on fire at the moment


----------



## maverick11 (16 November 2006)

i know mate!  I would have bought some a week or two back, but between VMS and ADI i'm all tapped out!


----------



## greggy (16 November 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Hi Greggy, just been having a nap. Currently working night shift which is a bit tiring when following the sharemarket in daylight hours.
> 
> On the subject of Paulsens south, do you have any idea where they are in relation to the SRX project. To tired to research and do a proper comparison. They have two very nice projects if they are close enough which would benefit from nearology.




Hi Kevro, 
This a brief summary of today's ASX announcement.
Venture Identifies Significant Gold/Copper Mineralisation at the Paulsens South Project in Rock chip sampling has returned values of up to 2.6 g/t Gold (Au), 4.4% Copper (Cu) and 58g/t Silver (Ag).
The Paulsens South Project is located 4 kms southwest from the Paulsens Gold Deposit and 35 kms northeast from the recent Copper-Gold discoveries by Jackson Gold Ltd at their Minga Bore Prospect in the Ashburton Mineral Field of Western Australia.  On the Paulsen South Project this all the info that I could find.


----------



## kevro (16 November 2006)

Thanks Greggy, interesting grades and they are similar to the JAC grades for a simialr style find.


----------



## greggy (16 November 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Thanks Greggy, interesting grades and they are similar to the JAC grades for a simialr style find.



Hi Kevro,

I've taken another look at today's announcement.  It includes a map of the region and SRX is close by.
As alway, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## greggy (16 November 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Thanks Greggy, interesting grades and they are similar to the JAC grades for a simialr style find.



Very good rock chip sampling results at the Paulsens South Project. *4.4%* *copper* and *58 g/t Silver*. Reasonable gold grade of 2.6 g/t. Volume now over 1.5 million and increasing sp.  Sp reached new high of 34,5c today.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## maverick11 (16 November 2006)

Quite good grades, except rock chip samples is fairly primitive/preliminary.  Will take some drill core samples and lab assays before this stock really flies.  Everything's looking quite impressive for VMS's future.  Oh, the wait will be worth it


----------



## stu82 (16 November 2006)

Hey All,

Im new to the forums but happy to say that im on the VMS train. I noticed the sp dipped to around 31c at close today, would now be the time to i dunno how to put it..."buy a few more train tickets?"


----------



## Ken (16 November 2006)

With so much volume around the 32 cent mark.  does this create resistance around 34-35 cents?  which is 10% profit in effect....

just a thought...


i know if they come out with something special they will run through the banner... but in the short term.


----------



## kevro (16 November 2006)

Hi guys, reading a post at HC it is noted that there drill rig is in Oz after arriving from NZ. They have double booked another just in case and the rig should be on site in SA in December. Good news


----------



## Porper (17 November 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> With so much volume around the 32 cent mark.  does this create resistance around 34-35 cents?  which is 10% profit in effect....
> 
> just a thought...
> 
> ...




Short term looks like we may get a pull back.Yesterdays price action was not good cosidering the high volume i.m.o.Could even go down to 0.265.I am sure it will take off at some point medium term, not sure it will fly yet.

Certainly on the watch list.


----------



## stu82 (17 November 2006)

Porper said:
			
		

> Short term looks like we may get a pull back.Yesterdays price action was not good cosidering the high volume i.m.o.Could even go down to 0.265.I am sure it will take off at some point medium term, not sure it will fly yet.
> 
> Certainly on the watch list.




Definitely has taken a backward step today, already down to 0.29... looks like there are plenty of buyers though at this price range so interest in the stock still seems quite good.


----------



## imajica (17 November 2006)

obviously this stock has potential - been sold down today - I can't see the logic - I've come to the conclusion that the market is paranoid and at any time the moronic herd mentality rears its ugly head - stick with this one people - if you don't sell the price will rise !!


----------



## kevro (17 November 2006)

The quicker they get the drill rig to work on Churchill Dam the better. Will stabilize the ship


----------



## saltyjones (17 November 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> obviously this stock has potential - been sold down today - I can't see the logic - I've come to the conclusion that the market is paranoid and at any time the moronic herd mentality rears its ugly head - stick with this one people - if you don't sell the price will rise !!



day traders are buying low & selling at a few cents premium. hence the yo-yo. once drilling starts the yo-yo will be at a higher price.


----------



## greggy (17 November 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> The quicker they get the drill rig to work on Churchill Dam the better. Will stabilize the ship



Hi Kevro, 

I wouldn't be too worried about todays sp performance.  Turnover was much lower compared with yesterday.  VMS has a number of projects that look exciting.  Its just a question of being patient.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## greggy (17 November 2006)

stu82 said:
			
		

> Hey All,
> 
> Im new to the forums but happy to say that im on the VMS train. I noticed the sp dipped to around 31c at close today, would now be the time to i dunno how to put it..."buy a few more train tickets?"



I hope you enjoy the ride and welcome to this forum.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## maverick11 (17 November 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> The quicker they get the drill rig to work on Churchill Dam the better. Will stabilize the ship




C'mon man! Get with the program...it's a train!


----------



## Ken (17 November 2006)

is it a better stock than MOX.

i like ACB ACAP i heard $10 stock from someone close to the source.  i am not on them, as i know that is a huge call. and so far off... but the same perosn told me at 25 cents to get on...

it has gone unoticed... they have started drilling from what i have heard aswell....

back to VMs

whats 2 cent decline from a 10 cent rise of recent times...  ouch if you bought at 34 cents for now...  hold......


----------



## saltyjones (18 November 2006)

with so few shares available when the drilling starts i would expect the sp to venture above the 34 cent high so far achieved. the .34 was hit with only rock chip samples from paulsens south. so it could hit .40 cents prior to drill results from churchill dam. company sentiment will play a role to. if it becomes the stock darling of the month then 'sweetmumma'............doyourownreseachbyallmeans&cometo yourownevaluation


----------



## greggy (18 November 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> C'mon man! Get with the program...it's a train!



Hi Maverick11,  

VMS is still in an uptrend as it has held above the 24c mark and has not gone below 28c. The chart is still looking good.  You've got to also remember that VMS hit a new intraday high of 34.5c on Thursday and share volume was well over 2 million, the second highest volume for a day since listing.  Then on Friday the share price fell on volume of 639,347.  It sems a positive sign that volumes drop on a bad day (Friday) yet increased strongly on a good day (Thursday). I feel that there is still plenty of potential and upside.  I'm definitely holding and will look to buy even more soon.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## kevro (18 November 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> C'mon man! Get with the program...it's a train!




Toot Toot, when I grow up I want to be a juggernaut.

Kevro


----------



## greggy (18 November 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> is it a better stock than MOX.
> 
> i like ACB ACAP i heard $10 stock from someone close to the source.  i am not on them, as i know that is a huge call. and so far off... but the same perosn told me at 25 cents to get on...
> 
> ...




A-Cap Resources is an interesting situation with their African projects.  I notice it climbed into the 90s yesterday, but I don't have any. It seems that stocks with an African uranium connection or even a uranium connection internationally are running hot at present.  $10 is a very bullish call, but my view is good luck to A-Cap Resources shareholders.  I was unable to get on the ACB train.
Getting back to *VMS*, in an anouncement to the ASX dated 27 Sep 06 concerning the Maitland Channel Project,  VMS also stated "..Venture Minerals is working towards further strengthening its portfolio of Uranium assets both within Australia and internationally".  Should VMS be able to find a uranium project of substance internationally, it may well be very positive for the share price.
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## greggy (18 November 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Toot Toot, when I grow up I want to be a juggernaut.
> 
> Kevro



Hi Kevro,

I'm still waiting for the drilling date for the Churchill Dam Project in SA. Meanwhile, the Paulsens South Project is looking very interesting indeed.  I hope you had the chance to have a look at the map showing Strike Resources (SRK) nearby.  From my reading of it, VMS is yet take rock chip samples on the VMS ground closest to SRK.  They only took samples of the Highway Fault Zone.  I also notice that JAK went up 3c on Friday.  Their land is only about 35kms away.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## kevro (18 November 2006)

Below is a copy of a post from HC and provides the details of a phone call with the MD. Talks about a possible JV and the arrival of the drill rig in Melb.


On the day Credit Suisse announced they had become a substantial holder in VMS (November 9), I spoke with Andrew Rodonjic (MD of VMS) and this is the brief I sent to colleagues straight after - it might be of use here:

http://www.ventureminerals.com.au/

- Spoke to the MD just now.

- 4 main projects - see website. The main focus at the moment is the Churchill Dam project.

In saying that the Paulsens South project is also looking good - a big gold find recently on a lease right next door - rock chip samples due out in an announcement any day now.

Anyway - focusing on Churchill Dam. They have a massive gravity anomaly in some likely territory and they are going to drill within the next few months. Government permits have all been granted and they are hoping to have Aboriginal / Heritage permits granted in a week or so - looking good apparently.

They don't know how deep their target is as like MOX, it is a bit of a guessing game until you drill... but given the area, we might expect them to hit something (if they do) at perhaps 400 - 600m? Shallower the better of course. The first program will only be a few pilot diamond drill holes and then re-assess. *They are organising a diamond drill rig and will probably double book another one just to make sure they get one asap. One in from NZ and sitting in Melbourne at the moment. Drilling is probably going to be in December.*
*They have already spoken to Teck Cominco and Oxiana, who have both expressed interest in the project*. Along the lines of... do your first few drill holes and if you find good stuff straight up... obviously VMS will retain 100% of it... but as a back up... as the anomaly is so big (about 48 sq km), they may not hit paydirt straight away... but if they get some results which are atleast encouraging, the big boys will step in to share the cost of more widespread drilling.

4 milligals magnitude gravity at this deposit... 5 milligals at Olympic Dam.

Railway and Stuart Hwy run across the target - huge bonus in his eyes ... if they go mining and need to get infrastructure there for the plant.

26 million shares free float. We know after today the Credit Suisse have just bought 2.3 million of these over the past month - great sign. Nothing stopping them from buying more if they want to.

Obviously it is highly speculative buy, but one with little downside potential and much upside.

As an aside, he spoke about the Monax visual samples and he was pretty excited


----------



## greggy (18 November 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Below is a copy of a post from HC and provides the details of a phone call with the MD. Talks about a possible JV and the arrival of the drill rig in Melb.
> 
> 
> On the day Credit Suisse announced they had become a substantial holder in VMS (November 9), I spoke with Andrew Rodonjic (MD of VMS) and this is the brief I sent to colleagues straight after - it might be of use here:
> ...




Kevro,

Thanks for the great info.  
The Churchill Dam Project looks very interesting indeed.  The size of the main target is quite amazing. The survey, completed by Haines Surveys Pty Ltd, covered approximately 65 square kilometres and defined a gravity anomaly approximately 4 milligals in magnitude. The anomaly is up to 4km wide and extends over a strike of of 12km.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## kevro (18 November 2006)

Morning Greggy, the survey covered 65 square km and they have come up with a target are of 48 square km. Something that big might be hard to miss one would think.


----------



## greggy (18 November 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Morning Greggy, the survey covered 65 square km and they have come up with a target are of 48 square km. Something that big might be hard to miss one would think.




The Churchill Dam Project is certainly huge and a potential company maker.  I've looked at many other companies before deciding on VMS.  It has a low market cap, plenty of cash and four very interesing projects, my favourites still being the Churchill Dam Project in SA and the Maitland Channel Project in WA.  There is also the likelihood of further uranium projects being added to the prtfolio.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## Porper (18 November 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Kevro,
> 
> I wouldn't be too worried about todays sp performance.  Turnover was much lower compared with yesterday.  VMS has a number of projects that look exciting.  Its just a question of being patient.
> As always, do your own research before buy/selling.




Thursdays volume was higher but price action was not positive (see chart).

Fridays price action was almost as bad. If 0.265 holds and we have a reversal from here with good volume, maybe a reasonably low risk trade ( although a highly speculative stock like this can never really be called be low risk).


----------



## greggy (19 November 2006)

Porper said:
			
		

> Thursdays volume was higher but price action was not positive (see chart).
> 
> Fridays price action was almost as bad. If 0.265 holds and we have a reversal from here with good volume, maybe a reasonably low risk trade ( although a highly speculative stock like this can never really be called be low risk).



There's no doubting that VMS is a speculative stock.  However, it has four projects in good locations, good management and plenty of cash.  The cmopany is also on the look out for further uranium assets both here and overseas.  Credit Suisse has also recently bought over 5% of the company's shares.  The share has had a good run up to a high of 34.5c and will in time hopefully rise to much higher levels. I'm holding on and will buy  more on any further weakness. 
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## maverick11 (19 November 2006)

Yeah i'm not too concerned with this one.  To me it seems the upside far outweighs the potential risk.  I'm going to make a bullish call on this one and personally consider it low risk - mainly because they have awesome diversity.  Not all their eggs are riding on the one lease, and the fundamentals are there for them to really do well.  Fridays drop in price on low volume would be profit takers.  I am sometimes tempted to sell then buy back in on a low, but will hold until they hopefully take off.  I bought in a couple months ago in the low 20's.  Wish I had cash to buy more, but will top up in the near future.


----------



## Knobby22 (19 November 2006)

I'm puting it on my watchlist.
It is one of these stocks that you have to have the cash free for the minute it takes off.
Thanks for the informative thread.


----------



## imajica (20 November 2006)

what the hell is going on today? been sold down like buggery

is it accumulators shaking the tree?


----------



## Sean K (20 November 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> I'm going to make a bullish call on this one and personally consider it low risk - mainly because they have awesome diversity.



LOL. 'Low risk', they haven't even dug a hole in the ground yet. 'Awesome diversity', he he, they have 6 prospects in three areas. Highly prospective, but come on. 

Hopefully they pull one out of the hat and Lake Maitland has a few mill lbs U3O8 in it. Or there's IOCGU at Churchill Dam. 

Looks like you might be able to pick some up between $0.22 and $0.25 IMO.


----------



## maverick11 (20 November 2006)

I work directly in the industry so know it well and it is therefore my personal opinion which I still stand by.  Like i said, to me it seems the upside far outweighs the potential risk and that is my personal opinion.

Highly prospective, yes.  But when the music stops I don't want to be one without a chair.  Uranium, tin, tungsten, gold, nickel, silver & base metals across their four projects.  Chart indicates support in that range but i doubt it will get as low as 22cps.  Drilling starts soon, all the best


----------



## greggy (20 November 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> what the hell is going on today? been sold down like buggery
> 
> is it accumulators shaking the tree?



Lets not overreact. The share price only fell 1c.


----------



## Sean K (20 November 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> I work directly in the industry so know it well and it is therefore my personal opinion which I still stand by.  Like i said, to me it seems the upside far outweighs the potential risk and that is my personal opinion.
> 
> Highly prospective, yes.  But when the music stops I don't want to be one without a chair.  Uranium, tin, tungsten, gold, nickel, silver & base metals across their four projects.  Chart indicates support in that range but i doubt it will get as low as 22cps.  Drilling starts soon, all the best



No worries Mav, just seems like a big call. I hope it come through for you. Being in the industry I suppose you are at an advantage, and know a good thing when you see it. I've got it on the watch list and will wait for some more news or indications from the price action. Cheers.


----------



## greggy (20 November 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> I work directly in the industry so know it well and it is therefore my personal opinion which I still stand by.  Like i said, to me it seems the upside far outweighs the potential risk and that is my personal opinion.
> 
> Highly prospective, yes.  But when the music stops I don't want to be one without a chair.  Uranium, tin, tungsten, gold, nickel, silver & base metals across their four projects.  Chart indicates support in that range but i doubt it will get as low as 22cps.  Drilling starts soon, all the best



Maverick11,

The knockers come out whenever there's a bad day on the market.  VMS was only down 1c today with the market down 88 odd points.  Maybe the knockers are trying to force the sp down.  Why would Credit Suisse buy over 5% of the company's shares??  Obviously, they see the potential in the company's four projects and feel that it is worth buying even though it is still a speculative stock.  I'm holding on and using this opportunity to buy some more.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## greggy (20 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> No worries Mav, just seems like a big call. I hope it come through for you. Being in the industry I suppose you are at an advantage, and know a good thing when you see it. I've got it on the watch list and will wait for some more news or indications from the price action. Cheers.



Hi Kennas,
Just saw your post.  Thanks for your best wishes.  There are other big calls at the moment like ACB going to $10.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## greggy (21 November 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Kennas,
> Just saw your post.  Thanks for your best wishes.  There are other big calls at the moment like ACB going to $10.
> As always, do your own research before buy/selling.



Reasonable finish.  Up 1c to 29c on volume of just over 350,000 shares.
Hopefully, it will recover from here and test new highs.
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## stu82 (22 November 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Reasonable finish.  Up 1c to 29c on volume of just over 350,000 shares.
> Hopefully, it will recover from here and test new highs.
> As always, do your own research before buying/selling.




Nope straight back down again went as low as 26.5 today. I dont think theres going to be much of a boom until we start to see some results from mining. I agree wholeheartedly the potential on this one is massive however until the results back that up its all based on potential.


----------



## greggy (23 November 2006)

stu82 said:
			
		

> Nope straight back down again went as low as 26.5 today. I dont think theres going to be much of a boom until we start to see some results from mining. I agree wholeheartedly the potential on this one is massive however until the results back that up its all based on potential.



I bought VMS for its exciting potential.  VMS followers will have to be patient, but I'm confident that the rewards will come.  
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## Sean K (23 November 2006)

It found some buying support today which is encouraging for you guys. Notice the long tail on the sp today. 

But, I think between $0.22 and $0.25 is likely soon unless it comes out with a good ann. Just needs to consolidate a little bit and gather some more buy and hold investors instead of day traders.


----------



## greggy (23 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> It found some buying support today which is encouraging for you guys. Notice the long tail on the sp today.
> 
> But, I think between $0.22 and $0.25 is likely soon unless it comes out with a good ann. Just needs to consolidate a little bit and gather some more buy and hold investors instead of day traders.



Hi Kennas,

I hoping it will now consolidate at these levels before moving up again.  Another positive announcement is required like the Paulsens South one to see it go for another run.  Hopefully, it won't be too far off.  I for one do a bit of  short term trading on stocks such as ITT and HNR, but I'm holding on to this one for the longer term.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.
P.S. You must be happy about AGS's recent strong run.


----------



## Sean K (23 November 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Kennas,
> P.S. You must be happy about AGS's recent strong run.



Not counting my chickens greggy but:

 :bier:


----------



## greggy (23 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Not counting my chickens greggy but:
> 
> :bier:



I think AGS might pull back slightly before going on to new highs, but you know a lot more about it than I do.  Best of luck.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## greggy (24 November 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> I work directly in the industry so know it well and it is therefore my personal opinion which I still stand by.  Like i said, to me it seems the upside far outweighs the potential risk and that is my personal opinion.
> 
> Highly prospective, yes.  But when the music stops I don't want to be one without a chair.  Uranium, tin, tungsten, gold, nickel, silver & base metals across their four projects.  Chart indicates support in that range but i doubt it will get as low as 22cps.  Drilling starts soon, all the best



Support has been building again for VMS.  It has gone up to 28.5c on turnover of just under 900,000.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## stu82 (24 November 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Support has been building again for VMS.  It has gone up to 28.5c on turnover of just under 900,000.
> As always, do your own research before buy/selling.




Yeah got up to 30c at one point today finished up at 29c with good volume.


----------



## greggy (25 November 2006)

stu82 said:
			
		

> Yeah got up to 30c at one point today finished up at 29c with good volume.



Good morning Stu82,

Late in the afternoon it rose to 30c on turnover of over 1.2 million shares (over 4.5% of the company's freely tradeable shares), but finsihed at 29c.  On good days VMS has been going up on strong turnover for a stock like this. I feel that this is a positive.  I can't wait to see how the share price will react when drilling starts at its Churchill Dam Project in SA.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## stu82 (25 November 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Good morning Stu82,
> 
> Late in the afternoon it rose to 30c on turnover of over 1.2 million shares (over 4.5% of the company's freely tradeable shares), but finsihed at 29c.  On good days VMS has been going up on strong turnover for a stock like this. I feel that this is a positive.  I can't wait to see how the share price will react when drilling starts at its Churchill Dam Project in SA.
> As always, do your own research before buy/selling.




My thinking is along the same lines as ou Greggy the possibities far outweigh the negatives with this stock and im like you hanging out for the projects to go ahead


----------



## greggy (25 November 2006)

stu82 said:
			
		

> My thinking is along the same lines as ou Greggy the possibities far outweigh the negatives with this stock and im like you hanging out for the projects to go ahead



Stu82,

Out of interest may I ask you why you bought VMS?  I've already gone to great lengths as to my reasoning and I'm sure other forum readers would find any other insights to be of interest.


----------



## stu82 (28 November 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Stu82,
> 
> Out of interest may I ask you why you bought VMS?  I've already gone to great lengths as to my reasoning and I'm sure other forum readers would find any other insights to be of interest.




Sorry for the late reply Greggy, ive was away over the weekend and didnt really have time to go to much into it on Saturday.

Basically i was weighing up whether to purchase VMS,KMN or BTV

I had heard alot of good things about all 3 already from from some people i study with at school and decided to put some research into the companies and see what i could find out. I was looking for a stock that had alot of potential and could see large returns even if it meant it was high risk. When i saw VMS i saw multiple projects within the company plus the scope for more, the projects were also diversified more so with the diferent minerals that were being mined which reduces the risk if one particular price were to drop.

From all reports the management are sound and reliable so it looked like the exact sort of investment i was looking for. Still holding and waiting for the commencment of drilling


----------



## wtao (28 November 2006)

stu82 said:
			
		

> .
> 
> From all reports the management are sound and reliable so it looked like the exact sort of investment i was looking for. Still holding and waiting for the commencment of drilling



 Does anyone in here know the exactly date VMS starts drilling in its SA project? As anyone in here says it will be started soon, but what is roughly timeframe? Thanks


----------



## greggy (28 November 2006)

wtao said:
			
		

> Does anyone in here know the exactly date VMS starts drilling in its SA project? As anyone in here says it will be started soon, but what is roughly timeframe? Thanks



Still waiting like everyone else.  In recent ASX announcements VMS said late Oct / early Nov 06.  Hopefully, it won't be much longer.


----------



## stu82 (30 November 2006)

well Credit Suisse just topped up with some more shares. That can only be good news i feel considering the share price has been hovering around 25-30c without showing any real signs of jumping. Anyone else have any thoughts on this?


----------



## greggy (30 November 2006)

stu82 said:
			
		

> well Credit Suisse just topped up with some more shares. That can only be good news i feel considering the share price has been hovering around 25-30c without showing any real signs of jumping. Anyone else have any thoughts on this?



Credit Suisse likes this stock and its enormous potential.
I also notice that Andrew Radonjic, a Director of VMS, is also the MD of Halcyon Group Ltd (HCY).  HCY has recently applied for tenure adjacent to a 5,430 ppm U308 trench sample, located in the Lake Marmion Tertiary drainage channel in WA.  Could this be the start of HCY turning its focus to uranium?  I bought some this morning at 1,6c.  Attention: Maverick11.  Have a good look at it.  Hopefully, it will work out for you. I owe you a tip after you gave me VMS.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## imajica (12 December 2006)

anyone know when they are drilling their Churchill Dam tenement?


----------



## Sean K (12 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> anyone know when they are drilling their Churchill Dam tenement?



They are waiting on gov and heritage approvals, so could be any time soonish.

They've had a pretty solid start. Heading up generally. Just all 'potential' at this stage. Would like to see some solid figures before taking a punt.


----------



## stu82 (12 December 2006)

seems to be hovering around 28c-30c for awhile now the results will probably push it one way or another as soon as they are released i would say.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (12 December 2006)

so once they have approval how long does it usually take to drill some samples, i thought i saw some mention somewhere that there were already some introductory results from previous analysis floating round?


----------



## greggy (13 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> so once they have approval how long does it usually take to drill some samples, i thought i saw some mention somewhere that there were already some introductory results from previous analysis floating round?



Action has been a little slow of late.  I recently left 2 messages with VMS secretary for MD to ring me, but I'm still waiting for a response.  Shareholders shouldn't be treated this way. Of note, VMS has announced an options issue.
DYOR


----------



## kevro (13 December 2006)

Hey Greggy, they must have heard about you. I rang with questions about the oppie issue and had 3 call back and an Email.

Kevro


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (13 December 2006)

so what are your boys thoughts on VMS i hold a small amount i was thinkin of buying more but it is still a very spec company. There has been lots of talk of some investor credit swuisse buying up?


----------



## greggy (14 December 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Hey Greggy, they must have heard about you. I rang with questions about the oppie issue and had 3 call back and an Email.
> 
> Kevro



Hi Kevro,

Thanks for the input.  Maybe someone from the company has been reading this thread and decided to smarten up.  I'm a big fan of VMS and was disappointed not to get a response.  The options issue (1 for 3) at 1 cent each looks like a bargain to me.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (14 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> so what are your boys thoughts on VMS i hold a small amount i was thinkin of buying more but it is still a very spec company. There has been lots of talk of some investor credit swuisse buying up?



I don't and can't give financial advice unfortunately.  All I can say is that VMS has strong potential on a number of fronts.  Credit Suisse has increased its stake in VMS of late.
DYOR


----------



## kevro (14 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Kevro,
> 
> Thanks for the input.  Maybe someone from the company has been reading this thread and decided to smarten up.  I'm a big fan of VMS and was disappointed not to get a response.  The options issue (1 for 3) at 1 cent each looks like a bargain to me.
> DYOR




The options do look good don't they at 1c each. I figure the Credit Suisse buyer as of the substantial holders ann would be in line for 1.1m oppies at .01c each.

Thats why I have been on the phone to VMS. Heading overseas on Sat and don't want to miss out on my 55,000 oppies.


----------



## greggy (14 December 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> The options do look good don't they at 1c each. I figure the Credit Suisse buyer as of the substantial holders ann would be in line for 1.1m oppies at .01c each.
> 
> Thats why I have been on the phone to VMS. Heading overseas on Sat and don't want to miss out on my 55,000 oppies.



Have a good trip.


----------



## kevro (14 December 2006)

Thanks Greggy, will do.

Please look after baby VMS while I'm away and see to it that it grows big and strong.


----------



## greggy (14 December 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Thanks Greggy, will do.
> 
> Please look after baby VMS while I'm away and see to it that it grows big and strong.



I've got a 2 year old daughter to look after, but I'll still find time to look after baby VMS as well.
Once again my friend, enjoy your holiday.


----------



## greggy (15 December 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Thanks Greggy, will do.
> 
> Please look after baby VMS while I'm away and see to it that it grows big and strong.



VMS finished at 32 cents yesterday.  Imagine what could happen to the share price when they start drilling in SA.
DYOR.


----------



## kevro (15 December 2006)

Morning Greggy,
                     I am fairly new to the share game. Correct me therefore if I am wrong. With the 1c options issue based on a 1 for 3 ratio, are we likely to have a large jump in volume and SP leading up to the cut off date followed by a sell down after this date?


----------



## greggy (15 December 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Morning Greggy,
> I am fairly new to the share game. Correct me therefore if I am wrong. With the 1c options issue based on a 1 for 3 ratio, are we likely to have a large jump in volume and SP leading up to the cut off date followed by a sell down after this date?



G'day Kevro,

You're spot on. The reason being that people push up the price in order to get the option entitlement. In the case of VMS its 1 for 3 at 1 cent with 25 cents to pay (for conversion) by 30 June 08.  Its not a bad deal, is it? 
Once they get the entitlement, there are a number of cases of some short term selling as they've got the options entitlement.  I hope that this doesn't happen to VMS of course.  Overall, option issues tend to be very positive news. 
DYOR


----------



## greggy (15 December 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Morning Greggy,
> I am fairly new to the share game. Correct me therefore if I am wrong. With the 1c options issue based on a 1 for 3 ratio, are we likely to have a large jump in volume and SP leading up to the cut off date followed by a sell down after this date?



Look like its going to be another positive day for VMS with buyers currently at 34 cents.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (15 December 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Morning Greggy,
> I am fairly new to the share game. Correct me therefore if I am wrong. With the 1c options issue based on a 1 for 3 ratio, are we likely to have a large jump in volume and SP leading up to the cut off date followed by a sell down after this date?



Sales at 40 cents this morning. Buyers are at 37 cents.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (15 December 2006)

Well over 600,000 VMS sold thus far today, up 5 cents for the day, good tunover for a stock like this.
DYOR


----------



## kevro (15 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Well over 600,000 VMS sold thus far today, up 5 cents for the day, good tunover for a stock like this.
> DYOR






Bit surprised that there are so many sellers when the almost a freebie is just around the corner.


----------



## greggy (15 December 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Bit surprised that there are so many sellers when the almost a freebie is just around the corner.



Hi Kevro,

just letting let you know I've sold half my holding for a good profit and will pumping it into MZM.  I wanted to take some of my profits off the table.  Today is a day to celebrate.
DYOR.


----------



## kevro (15 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Kevro,
> 
> just letting let you know I've sold half my holding for a good profit and will pumping it into MZM.  I wanted to take some of my profits off the table.  Today is a day to celebrate.
> DYOR.





Good stuff Greggy,

I'm hanging on for a while yet, I want the 55000 oppies at 1c and drilling is due to start very soon which also should have a positive effect on the SP.


----------



## greggy (15 December 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Good stuff Greggy,
> 
> I'm hanging on for a while yet, I want the 55000 oppies at 1c and drilling is due to start very soon which also should have a positive effect on the SP.



Thanks mate.  Things are looking good, just wanted to take some profits off the table and pour it into MZM.
DYOR


----------



## stu82 (15 December 2006)

all aboard the train toot toot!


----------



## greggy (16 December 2006)

stu82 said:
			
		

> all aboard the train toot toot!



Good finish to the week wasn't it? Finished at 37 cents (up 5 cents for the day) on turnover of over 1.8 million shares, high turnover for a company like this.  
People don't want to miss out on the options entitlement.  I've sold half my holding and intend to put it into MZM where I'll be swimming against the tide yet again.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Morning Greggy,
> I am fairly new to the share game. Correct me therefore if I am wrong. With the 1c options issue based on a 1 for 3 ratio, are we likely to have a large jump in volume and SP leading up to the cut off date followed by a sell down after this date?



As expected, VMS has fallen after the ex- extitlement date for the option issue.  
Lucky I sold half.  VMS is now at 32.5 cents (last sale yesterday).  Still waiting for more news on the SA drilling.  One would feel that they perhaps should come with an update on the SA drilling program.  It was supposed to start Oct/Nov 06 , but am still waiting.  I have also mentioned that, in my case, the MD of VMS doesn't like returning calls.  This is an image problem that VMS will have to look at. Good prospects and still holding.  Hopefully, the wait won't be much longer.
DYOR


----------



## stiger (22 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> As expected, VMS has fallen after the ex- extitlement date for the option issue.
> Lucky I sold half.  VMS is now at 32.5 cents (last sale yesterday).  Still waiting for more news on the SA drilling.  One would feel that they perhaps should come with an update on the SA drilling program.  It was supposed to start Oct/Nov 06 , but am still waiting.  I have also mentioned that, in my case, the MD of VMS doesn't like returning calls.  This is an image problem that VMS will have to look at. Good prospects and still holding.  Hopefully, the wait won't be much longer.
> DYOR



I feel vms will rocket soon 1-3mnths but not just yet imho .cheers


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

stiger said:
			
		

> I feel vms will rocket soon 1-3mnths but not just yet imho .cheers



Its form of late has been reasonable, up to 40 cents.  Can't wait for the drilling program to commence.  A VMS update is required, but I must say that the option issue was very generous to shareholders.  If VMS had better PR its share price would be higher. By the way,I hope Kevro is enjoying his holiday.  I too will be going away for a wee bit in the next day or so.
DYOR


----------



## maverick11 (22 December 2006)

greggy, you are also forgetting (150 millions shares was it?) will have a big dilution effect to the share price.  Imo this is just a lucrative form of fundraising


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> greggy, you are also forgetting (150 millions shares was it?) will have a big dilution effect to the share price.  Imo this is just a lucrative form of fundraising



Hi Maverick 11,
What 150 million shares.  *As a result of the option issue, there will be an extra 15 million shares on issue*.  No great drama.  
The announcement of this issue helped the share price go up to 40 cents.  This presented me with the chance to sell half at a good profit.
DYOR


----------



## maverick11 (22 December 2006)

Sorry mate, 15m i meant.  A lot of extra shares either way.  Hopefully it won't affect the share price too much, but it did close at 31c yesterday.  Longer term i still have high expectations for VMS   I think any real action is a while away yet though


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> Sorry mate, 15m i meant.  A lot of extra shares either way.  Hopefully it won't affect the share price too much, but it did close at 31c yesterday.  Longer term i still have high expectations for VMS   I think any real action is a while away yet though



No problems Maverick11. Besides you gave me this initial tip.  I tried to repay you with HCY when it was 1.6 cents when then went up as high as 2.4 cents in a matter of weeks.  Keep an eye on MZM. 
I don't think a 15 million option issue is a worry.  Most of them won't be converted until mid 08. 
DYOR


----------



## maverick11 (22 December 2006)

cheers....if only i had more money!  I'm all tied up at the moment with a big hand in ADI.  I have also heard good things about MZM.  Lets hope we get rich


----------



## greggy (22 December 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> cheers....if only i had more money!  I'm all tied up at the moment with a big hand in ADI.  I have also heard good things about MZM.  Lets hope we get rich




Hi Maverick11,
Please take a good look at the MZM thread. With Terry Grammer on board in particular, there is a lot of potential. I've also contacted their management and they are more helpful than VMS to me.  I'm trying to find overlooked shares with good prospects.  With so many recent listings, I reckon some have been overlooked.
P.S.  I still like ADI.   
DYOR


----------



## greggy (3 January 2007)

VMS has been overlooked for its uranium potential. It has uranium interests in WA near where Redport, Nova and BHP are.  Its shares price is up 2.5 cents today to 33.5c.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## greggy (3 January 2007)

Nice rise of 4.5 cents today to 34.5 cents.  Still no news of any SA drilling taking place. Maybe people are purchasing this stock for its prospective Uranium ground in WA.
DYOR


----------



## HRL (30 January 2007)

Finally... drilling starts at the Churchill Dam.  Sp has been holding nicely around 28-30c for a while now so looks to have good support on low volume (compared with Nov/Dec last year).  

Three more holes planned depending on the outcome of the first.  Drilling to 1100m.  Anyone know how long it will take approx?


----------



## speves (30 January 2007)

I agree, this stock is well supported at around 30c and has really only one way to go from from here.  The results of the first hole will be eagerly anticipated. There has been little information released from VMS since they identified the results of the gravity survey back in Oct and so has largely been ignored by the market.

It's only a hunch, but I suspect we may see some upwards movement on this SP in the next few weeks.......


----------



## saltyjones (31 January 2007)

speves.....i agree with you. sp has had a little gain since the drill bit hit the dirt. and the options have gained their own momentum too. early days & i also suspect more upward movement closer to results being posted.


----------



## tomcat (1 February 2007)

Hi Guys,

Anyone know how long it will take to drill this first hole and get results back?


----------



## HRL (1 February 2007)

tomcat said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone know how long it will take to drill this first hole and get results back?



Dunno TC but the drill they are using only goes to 1100m so maybe a week or so then testing after that.  I'm guessing the end of Feb?  VMS haven't been very forthcoming with details of the drilling plan (depth, testing, expected timing etc.).  Will try emailing them for some sneaky info.  Perhaps we should get a couple of shovels and leg it over there to give the boys a hand.  Surely speed things up.


----------



## thefisherman (1 February 2007)

heard on the grape vine an announcment on tuesday, dont know what though. source wouldnt tell me..........


----------



## Joe Blow (1 February 2007)

thefisherman said:
			
		

> heard on the grape vine an announcment on tuesday, dont know what though. source wouldnt tell me..........




thefisherman, please refrain from posting rumours or implying that you have access to some kind of inside information. I don't think it's appropriate on a public forum. Lets stick to publically available information only in future please.

Thanks!


----------



## thefisherman (1 February 2007)

just saying what my broker told me.......is that ok.....


----------



## Joe Blow (1 February 2007)

thefisherman said:
			
		

> just saying what my broker told me.......is that ok.....




Only if you're prepared to name your broker. As you can imagine its easy enough for anyone to assign any kind of rumour to an 'anonymous' broker. I don't like anonymous sources and the can of worms that gets opened when people start quoting them.

I would much prefer that people be upfront with their sources of information on a public forum such as ASF.


----------



## stiger (1 February 2007)

thefisherman said:
			
		

> just saying what my broker told me.......is that ok.....



Not unless you give your broker a name.I have invested in vms and although I don't post much I do a lot of reading.cheers


----------



## thefisherman (1 February 2007)

what sort of site is this ????????????????????????my broker doesnt want to mentioned on some chat site, r u encouraging people to be here, or discouraging ??????


----------



## thefisherman (1 February 2007)

there r better sites than this one, goodbye..........


----------



## doctorj (1 February 2007)

You won't be missed


----------



## speves (1 February 2007)

Fish, personal I wish you would stick around as I enjoy your posts. But you should understand why the moderators need to keep the forum well policed.  Take a look at some of the garbage that fills many of the other websites.  I am happy to take the occasional smack on the head if it means keeping the forum credible. :twak: 

Anyway, lets focus on the important stuff here.....VMS, nice chart and will be testing a new high tommorow,.  (ignoring the false high set in Dec due to options release).


----------



## greggy (3 February 2007)

speves said:
			
		

> Fish, personal I wish you would stick around as I enjoy your posts. But you should understand why the moderators need to keep the forum well policed.  Take a look at some of the garbage that fills many of the other websites.  I am happy to take the occasional smack on the head if it means keeping the forum credible. :twak:
> 
> Anyway, lets focus on the important stuff here.....VMS, nice chart and will be testing a new high tommorow,.  (ignoring the false high set in Dec due to options release).



I've always been a keen follower of this stock, but don't currently hold any.  I'm glad that they have finally started drilling at the Churchill Dam Project at the end of Jan 07.  However, I'm saddened by the fact that the Directors didn't keep the market fully informed of the drilling delay.  It had planned to drill the prospect back in Oct/Nov 06, but nothing happened.  We were left in the dark.  Whilst being a shareholder, I have tried a number of times to contact the company without any success.  Don't get me wrong here,  VMS has plenty of potential on a number of fronts that have previously been explained in this thread. However, VMS management need to treat shareholders with a bit more respect.
As for Fish, please understand that the moderators are trying their best to keep things under control and that there's a lot of good  honest people who participate in this forum.  Try other forums if you like, but perhaps you'll return to this one down the track. I have recently taken a break from this forum and have been persuaded to return.  
DYOR


----------



## speves (5 February 2007)

Another good run today on anticipation of the first drilling results expected this week. Looking at the chart i can't help feeling VMS will either explode or implode on the those first results.....such is the anticipation.

Finished on a new high after reaching a solid 37.5c...it's kinda hard not to get over enthusiatic about this one.  :bounce:


----------



## tomcat (9 February 2007)

Guys,

Did you see the 'Amended Exploration update re competnet person report'...this one has got me, what is this all about, from what i can see it is exactly the same as the report they put through on the 6th?

Good to see some of the directors taking up their options


----------



## hypnotic (12 February 2007)

Any Idea or even rumour why VMS is on a trading halt???

Hypnotic,


----------



## davepan (12 February 2007)

I think we are all hoping that they have hit something.

The drill bit will be deep in the ground by now, 700m-800m based on last weeks announcement.

Fingers crossed that we have another MOX on our hands  .......................


----------



## amcandre (12 February 2007)

Any idea how long until the announcement? Woul they just wait for wednesday morning or release it as soon as whatever report it is is ready? I bought at 0.29. I only found out about it 2 weeks ago.

I wish i knew about it at IPO stage. not only 0.20 stocks, but 1c 2 year options to buy at .25!?!?!?! Why didn't I know!!


----------



## davepan (12 February 2007)

They can make the announcement at any time up to Wednesday morning. They could even apply for another one I think Weds morning but that rarely happens.

The suspense is killing me!!

I nearly had a heart attack this morning when I saw that it had gone into a trading halt.

Thank you to that wonderful person out there who sold me some at 32 cents on Friday


----------



## jennyperfect (12 February 2007)

Spoke to the pr guy, sounded young and inexperienced, wouldnt tell me much but did manage to get something like have hit mineralisation, working out how to put it across to the market. So really it is looking VERY GOOD, they r matching at 37+c, with solid buying, so i believe they r going to run hard.

on another note, 'the fisherman' was right with his tip about a announcement coming out last tuesday.

brought vms at 32, had them on to sell at 34.5, then suspended. Maybe this is going to be a big one i nearly missed. I certainly hope so!!!!!!!!!

good luck and  happy investing.


----------



## saltyjones (13 February 2007)

jennyperfect said:
			
		

> Spoke to the pr guy, sounded young and inexperienced, wouldnt tell me much but did manage to get something like have hit mineralisation, working out how to put it across to the market. So really it is looking VERY GOOD, they r matching at 37+c, with solid buying, so i believe they r going to run hard.
> 
> on another note, 'the fisherman' was right with his tip about a announcement coming out last tuesday.
> 
> ...



great investigation work there ms perfect. hopefully 100 metres of high grade mineralisation.


----------



## jennyperfect (13 February 2007)

back on in the morning, could be one to watch in the morning, if the results are good there is a strong chance they will be very good, not many shares on issue, BHP next door will be taking notice.................
Good luck and happy investing...............


----------



## greggy (13 February 2007)

jennyperfect said:
			
		

> back on in the morning, could be one to watch in the morning, if the results are good there is a strong chance they will be very good, not many shares on issue, BHP next door will be taking notice.................
> Good luck and happy investing...............



I've unfortunately sold out recently, but at a good profit.  Maverick11 first alerted me to this stock.  Its Churchill Dam Project is exciting indeed.  Hopefully, the announcement will an exciting one for VMS shareholders.  VMS has very good prospects both in SA and WA.  The only thing lacking is a good PR machine.
DYOR


----------



## noobs (14 February 2007)

Announcement just out:
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070214/pdf/310ycv3z4bd5l3.pdf

130M of IOCGU Alteration - Should be a ripper of a day for VMS!


----------



## jennyperfect (14 February 2007)

out at 58c, the issues are we dont know what it is grading and it is very deep so until we know what mineralisation its got, will be looking for the next one...............and continue to watch this one.....


----------



## greggy (14 February 2007)

jennyperfect said:
			
		

> out at 58c, the issues are we dont know what it is grading and it is very deep so until we know what mineralisation its got, will be looking for the next one...............and continue to watch this one.....



Its definitely a positive first step.  Until recently this stock was well and truly overlooked, but its potential is still very strong.  
DYOR


----------



## hypnotic (21 February 2007)

The market looks to have been consolidated around the 47 cent mark for the time being and already the second hole is being drilled looks like they are very keen to get this one going. 

But we definitely need to wait for some analysis done on the 130m of mineralisation in the first hole to see what kind of quality we have. Judging by the enthusiasm on the second hole it seems likely to be some good results. We'll see how this one pans out.

The volume however is still very thin, seems like there is no interest in this project.  

Hypnotic


----------



## gamerice (21 February 2007)

hypnotic said:
			
		

> The market looks to have been consolidated around the 47 cent mark for the time being and already the second hole is being drilled looks like they are very keen to get this one going.
> 
> But we definitely need to wait for some analysis done on the 130m of mineralisation in the first hole to see what kind of quality we have. Judging by the enthusiasm on the second hole it seems likely to be some good results. We'll see how this one pans out.
> 
> ...




indeed.
i am surprised at the lack of interest,
normally punters would all be jumping onboard by now.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (21 February 2007)

Too many of them probably got burned buying at 60c  :


----------



## greggy (21 February 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> Too many of them probably got burned buying at 60c  :



Having been a keen follower of this stock for a while, I feel that this stock is overpriced at current levels and am waiting for a better re-entry point.  This stock has several interestng projects that have already been well discussed, but for my liking everything comes down to price.
DYOR


----------



## gamerice (21 February 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Having been a keen follower of this stock for a while, I feel that this stock is overpriced at current levels and am waiting for a better re-entry point.  This stock has several interestng projects that have already been well discussed, but for my liking everything comes down to price.
> DYOR




market cap is only 12 mil,
how is that over-priced?

since hole 2 drilling has already commenced, 
price will only spike from here,
you are not going to get it any cheaper.


----------



## hypnotic (21 February 2007)

The buying depth looks like is building up, however still resistance around the 51 cent mark.

The stock is showing a bit of interest today but nothing compare to what was traded after the 130m of mineralisation was annouced.

Seems like there aren't many day traders looking over this one, the daily volum looks very low, but it has been on a steady uptrend since listing. 

Greggy what do you value the share to be at this point of time?? Why do you think this is overpriced???    

Love to hear you view on that. Looks like a bit of potential on this one especially basing it on "nearology" to Olympic Dam.    

Thanks

Hypnotic


----------



## gamerice (21 February 2007)

hypnotic said:
			
		

> The buying depth looks like is building up, however still resistance around the 51 cent mark.
> 
> The stock is showing a bit of interest today but nothing compare to what was traded after the 130m of mineralisation was annouced.
> 
> ...




Looks like we might even take out that cap @ 54c, with late afternoon auction.
Buyers are getting impatient and want to take a position before the drill announcement. Currently the drill depth is at 300-350m as I understand.


----------



## greggy (21 February 2007)

hypnotic said:
			
		

> The buying depth looks like is building up, however still resistance around the 51 cent mark.
> 
> The stock is showing a bit of interest today but nothing compare to what was traded after the 130m of mineralisation was annouced.
> 
> ...



Hi Hynoptic and gamerice,

Don't get me wrong here. I basically like the stock, just have a look at my participation in this thread whilst it was quiet, but feel that at present levels that a lot of the good news thus far has been priced in.  VMS has stated that they've found 130m of mineralisation, but as yet it hasn't been stated what they have found. I hope that you both become very rich, but I intend to take the risk of finding a cheaper entry point.  I like to where possible buy stocks before they've run.  My ave price in VMS was 24.5c.
All the best,

Greggy


----------



## hypnotic (21 February 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Hynoptic and gamerice,
> 
> Don't get me wrong here. I basically like the stock, just have a look at my participation in this thread whilst it was quiet, but feel that at present levels that a lot of the good news thus far has been priced in.  VMS has stated that they've found 130m of mineralisation, but as yet it hasn't been stated what they have found. I hope that you both become very rich, but I intend to take the risk of finding a cheaper entry point.  I like to where possible buy stocks before they've run.  My ave price in VMS was 24.5c.
> All the best,
> ...




Hey Greggy, 

Sorry Greggy if I seemed like I was intergating you. I must say thank you for finding this gem, i have been following this thread for a while and know you have contributed immensely to this one. Just want to know what you feel a reasonable price to this one is that's all, since you have looked up quite a bit about this one. 

Wow that would be a very nice entry price at 24.5cent i only got at 30.5 cents.. but i am still holding as i missed the day when it went BANANAs to 60 cents.... and all the way back to 53 or something.

But with the second hole drilling i am hoping this will be a good one as they annouce the stuff they have found...

Hm... doubt i'll get really rich on this one, only got a small parcel.  : 

Cheers,

Hypnotic


----------



## kevro (21 February 2007)

This ones for any Geo minded people watching VMS at the moment. The following extract is from there announcement today.


Re-imaging and interpretation of the gravity and magnetic data suggests the presence of a *“caldera”*(*large volcanic crater-style structure)* within the Gawler Range Volcanics at Churchill Dam.
The centre of the caldera is estimated to be 10km across and 17 km long. This combined with the
brecciation and alteration style intersected in CHRCD001 is typical of a mineralised IOCGU system
within the Olympic Dam IOCGU province of South Australia (see attached map).

My question is are they able to tell this from 1 drillhole and just by on site testing as no assays are available?


----------



## greggy (22 February 2007)

hypnotic said:
			
		

> Hey Greggy,
> 
> Sorry Greggy if I seemed like I was intergating you. I must say thank you for finding this gem, i have been following this thread for a while and know you have contributed immensely to this one. Just want to know what you feel a reasonable price to this one is that's all, since you have looked up quite a bit about this one.
> 
> ...



Hi Hypnotic,

I've followed this stock for a while and accumulated quite a few of them at an attractive price.  When buying stocks early on in my trading career, I use to bid them up in order to gain entry, but I have since learned its best to buy them when things are quiet.  I'm still trying to master the art of selling as I usually sell too early.  I can't complain too much with this one.  I sold the rest of my VMS so that I could get into NRU.  As far as buying back into VMS, I will probably wait until it goes back into the 30c range.  If it doesn't, there's plenty of other stocks to buy that have been overlooked.  Everyone is carrying on about its Churchill Dam Prospect, but they shouldn't discount VMS's uranium interests in Maitland, WA. Good luck to both you and other VMS shareholders.   
DYOR


----------



## maverick11 (22 February 2007)

I too sold this one after buying at 23 and 26cps a few months ago.  I have since transferred to ADI, but do not discount VMS at all.  If I had an assload of cash I would buy more VMS for sure, but it's had such a big jump on 1 drill hole, so I'm on the sidelines atm


----------



## greggy (22 February 2007)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> I too sold this one after buying at 23 and 26cps a few months ago.  I have since transferred to ADI, but do not discount VMS at all.  If I had an assload of cash I would buy more VMS for sure, but it's had such a big jump on 1 drill hole, so I'm on the sidelines atm



Hi Maverick11,

Glad to catch up with you. Its been a while.  Thanks for alerting me to this stock.  I'm too on the sidelines.  For me it all comes down to price.  Hence, the switch to NRU.
DYOR


----------



## tomcat (23 February 2007)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> I too sold this one after buying at 23 and 26cps a few months ago.  I have since transferred to ADI, but do not discount VMS at all.  If I had an assload of cash I would buy more VMS for sure, but it's had such a big jump on 1 drill hole, so I'm on the sidelines atm





Hi Maverick,

I'm in ADI as well, but I couldn't resist jumping into this when I found out about it at 31c. I worked at Olympic Dam mine for a few years back in the mid ninety's and it was a massive mine back then...would love to see this one prove up to a mineable resource so I'm still holding for now with fingers crossed on the next hole and the assay's from the first


----------



## tomcat (27 February 2007)

Anyone heard any news on VMS...they are keeping things fairly quiet. They must be getting a ways down on the second hole.


----------



## tomcat (2 March 2007)

The start of the first hole VMS drilled was announced on the 30/01 and a trading halt occurred on the 12/02 - 13 days. I am assuming the second hole is of a similiar depth and they announced it starting on the 21/02 so today is the 10th day...they must be close to making an announcement about the second hole...perhaps Mon - Tues next week assuming they have not had any issues drilling??


----------



## Speedbird675 (2 March 2007)

True .. but the global sell off being witnessed .. thanks to our oriental friends ... i think VMS might hold on to releasing an announcment until the market recovers 

Comments welcome


----------



## tomcat (2 March 2007)

Back up 15% so far today...punters have come in fast over the last couple of hours. I doubt VMS will hold off on an anouncement if they have the information to hand...plus i would imagine the ASX would be keeping a close eye on them particularly if the SP continues to rise.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (2 March 2007)

Yeah this is one of the gems in this so called crash. I picked up more at .41 no i'm laughin  : 

In saying that though i am down on one stock since the downturn but the other three are steady at what they were before this all happened.


----------



## Sean K (2 March 2007)

Someone might be able to enlighten me here a bit in regard to the Churchill Dam drilling and the first drill hole that intersected "130m of IOCGU style alteration." This 130m is described as "brecciated and hematite-altered Gawler Range Volcanics."

Does this actually mean that there is a defined discovery of Iron Ore, Copper, Gold, or Uranium? Or, mearly that the drill hole intecepted dirt which usually holds these minerals? I am thinking the later.

Does this mean that there might not actually be any IOCG, or U, there? Or, is it enough of a result to bank on a big resource find? 

If it's the later, it looks pretty Dam good! 

(not holding)


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (2 March 2007)

Apparently is a type of geophysical structure that is a good indicator or the presence of the process that creates these mineralisations. 

.59 on close! If this baby hits anything resembling mineralisation were all going on holidays.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (2 March 2007)

From what i understand underground water movements deposit the minerals into these formations, the rock they encountered shows signs of this water movement, deposition process.

Am I right anyone?


----------



## Speedbird675 (2 March 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> Apparently is a type of geophysical structure that is a good indicator or the presence of the process that creates these mineralisations.
> 
> .59 on close! If this baby hits anything resembling mineralisation were all going on holidays.




**** yeah ... what a run ... all the pain caused by mox has been subdued  : .. fingers x'd hope the results are good ...


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (2 March 2007)

I'm kicking myself I didn't buy more... those 1c options are at .34 thats unbelievable. If you had 50 bucks of oppies you now have $1700 bucks in 2 months


----------



## tomcat (2 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Someone might be able to enlighten me here a bit in regard to the Churchill Dam drilling and the first drill hole that intersected "130m of IOCGU style alteration." This 130m is described as "brecciated and hematite-altered Gawler Range Volcanics."
> 
> Does this actually mean that there is a defined discovery of Iron Ore, Copper, Gold, or Uranium? Or, mearly that the drill hole intecepted dirt which usually holds these minerals? I am thinking the later.
> 
> ...




Hi Kennas,

The way I understand it, they would still need to complete assays on the 130m find to determine exactly what amounts of Copper, Gold and Uranium are present but it is the same type of mineralisation as Olympic Dam which is still a very positive sign. The main issues with the first hole was the depth. 800m down would mean a deep underground mine just to get to the deposit.

Hopefully the next hole intersects the formation at higher depths which then really starts to make things interesting. If that happens and the assays are postive then all of a sudden we will see more rigs engaged to drill the place apart and really size up the deposit. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## ETG (5 March 2007)

OK - I am new to this Forum but have been 'watching'. My broker has just let me know that the management team have been on a roadshow since last Friday - They are promoting and explaining what they have discovered and what they are expecting - The simple 'news' is very good! and they are expecting high grade gold in abundance. Hence y the stock price has moved so far - 

I suspect it would have been much higher today had it not been for the overall sell off in the market - Keep Watching this Stock!


----------



## Sean K (5 March 2007)

ETG said:
			
		

> OK - I am new to this Forum but have been 'watching'. My broker has just let me know that the management team have been on a roadshow since last Friday - They are promoting and explaining what they have discovered and what they are expecting - The simple 'news' is very good! and they are expecting high grade gold in abundance. Hence y the stock price has moved so far -
> 
> I suspect it would have been much higher today had it not been for the overall sell off in the market - Keep Watching this Stock!



Is this 'news' in regard to Churschill Dam ETG? 

Just as a word of advice, understanding that it's your first post, and you have been 'watching', Joe's policy on 'rumours' is that there isn't to be any posted, unless you name the source. In this case, you probably need to name your broker. Cheers. Sounds like good info for VMS holders.  

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5917


----------



## tomcat (5 March 2007)

ETG said:
			
		

> OK - I am new to this Forum but have been 'watching'. My broker has just let me know that the management team have been on a roadshow since last Friday - They are promoting and explaining what they have discovered and what they are expecting - The simple 'news' is very good! and they are expecting high grade gold in abundance. Hence y the stock price has moved so far -
> 
> I suspect it would have been much higher today had it not been for the overall sell off in the market - Keep Watching this Stock!





I couldn't find any presentations or brokers reports relating to the assays of the first hole...can you get your broker to forward the presentation as i assume that there would be a power point release with the roadshow and post it for us.


----------



## saltyjones (5 March 2007)

ETG said:
			
		

> OK - I am new to this Forum but have been 'watching'. My broker has just let me know that the management team have been on a roadshow since last Friday - They are promoting and explaining what they have discovered and what they are expecting - The simple 'news' is very good! and they are expecting high grade gold in abundance. Hence y the stock price has moved so far -
> 
> I suspect it would have been much higher today had it not been for the overall sell off in the market - Keep Watching this Stock!



I suspect ETG to be a voice without any substance or merit. His comments are to be discounted.


----------



## ETG (6 March 2007)

Guys i apologise - i had the wrong stock, Broker was unclear or i heard it wrong, so i rang him! - The comments were not meant to be misleading and you people should just be cautious in what you say or you'll have only yourselfs on this forum!

The stock i was refering to was NWR - NorthWest Resources.


----------



## greggy (6 March 2007)

ETG said:
			
		

> Guys i apologise - i had the wrong stock, Broker was unclear or i heard it wrong, so i rang him! - The comments were not meant to be misleading and you people should just be cautious in what you say or you'll have only yourselfs on this forum!
> 
> The stock i was refering to was NWR - NorthWest Resources.



There's a few rampers around on NWR.  Remember the sell uranium stocks thread for more info.
I hope no one bought on the basis of your misleading info.  It good that you apologise, but then you turn around and pointed your finger at people's faces.  So you can do whatever you like with your apology!!  I'll know where I'll stick yours|  
Kennas is spot on as per usual.  
However, some of the newbies who've come aboard lately may well have joined just to ramp their stock. 
DYOR


----------



## tomcat (9 March 2007)

Greggy,

Have you heard any more on this stock, I was looking for an announcement from them this week but nothing thus far. Very difficult to know if lack of an announcement is a good or bad sign as they must be close to finishing the hole.


----------



## greggy (10 March 2007)

tomcat said:
			
		

> Greggy,
> 
> Have you heard any more on this stock, I was looking for an announcement from them this week but nothing thus far. Very difficult to know if lack of an announcement is a good or bad sign as they must be close to finishing the hole.



Hi Tomcat,

I haven't followed this stock as closely since exiting the stock.  It had a good day yesterday up 4c to 54c.  Since announcing 02 21/2/07 that they've commenced drilling their 2nd hole at their Churchill Dam Project there's been no further announcements on how its been going. Its hard to tell whether this is a good or bad sign and I would not like to speculate either way.  I bought into this stock in the mid 20s and I was lucky to later get out with a good profit.  VMS is currently out of my price range.  I bought in originally for the potential of its Churchill Dam Project, I was hoping it could be the next Monax (as per my previous contributions to this thread). Monax had an excellent run at the time. 
Please also be aware that VMS also very interesting uranium leases in WA.
DYOR


----------



## kevro (10 March 2007)

Hi Greggy, 
Also drilling starting this month on the Devine nickel prospect at Maitland (Not the U). Also encouraging to see the strong buying on Friday especially with the delayed conclusion to the secong hole. Still holding from .25c ave.


----------



## greggy (10 March 2007)

kevro said:
			
		

> Hi Greggy,
> Also drilling starting this month on the Devine nickel prospect at Maitland (Not the U). Also encouraging to see the strong buying on Friday especially with the delayed conclusion to the secong hole. Still holding from .25c ave.



Hi Kevro,

Its good to here from you.  You must be laughing now and taking into account the options issue you have deservedly done very well indeed.  Its amazing how well VMS's share price has held up of late.  
One point that I would like to add is that I've been finally able to talk to Mr Radonjic (this time about HCY of which he is also MD).  Previously he had been reluctant to speak to me.  Maybe he's now realising that its good to keep shareholders fully informed.  This can only be good news.
Good luck to all VMS shareholders.
DYOR


----------



## Speedbird675 (19 March 2007)

Credit Suisse got rid of most of its holdings in VMS .. whats you guys think about that .. down almost 11% on low volumes !!!

Expert comments welcome .. I am still holding my small package.


----------



## greggy (19 March 2007)

Speedbird675 said:
			
		

> Credit Suisse got rid of most of its holdings in VMS .. whats you guys think about that .. down almost 11% on low volumes !!!
> 
> Expert comments welcome .. I am still holding my small package.



Selling by Credit Suisse is clearly a bearish sign.  Credit Suisse built up quite a stake at lower levels and is no doubt taking its profits off the table.  Overall, VMS has had an excellent run of late and its not surprising that Credit Suisse have got rid of most of its holding.  Still, as has been alerted in previous postings, VMS has plenty of potential.  For me its just a question of how much am I prepared to pay for it. Good luck to VMS shareholders. 
DYOR


----------



## kevro (19 March 2007)

They are still holding in excess of a million shares and they have a truckload of options from the 1 for 3 issue. Taking some profits is allways encouraged here and I would do the same if I was in they same situation.


----------



## greggy (19 March 2007)

kevro said:
			
		

> They are still holding in excess of a million shares and they have a truckload of options from the 1 for 3 issue. Taking some profits is allways encouraged here and I would do the same if I was in they same situation.



Hi Kevro,

Fair enough comments.  On the subject of VMS, how significant is the Devine nickel prospect?
DYOR


----------



## kevro (19 March 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Kevro,
> 
> Fair enough comments.  On the subject of VMS, how significant is the Devine nickel prospect?
> DYOR





To be honest Greggy I'm not sure. Bit of a surprise when it came up in an update because I totally missed it on there website list of projects. I hav'nt been back to see if it was there but I might do that now.


----------



## greggy (19 March 2007)

kevro said:
			
		

> To be honest Greggy I'm not sure. Bit of a surprise when it came up in an update because I totally missed it on there website list of projects. I hav'nt been back to see if it was there but I might do that now.



Kevro,

When researching VMS in the past I overlooked its nickel potential, concentrating on its uranium and "Olympic Dam style mineralisation" potential.
DYOR


----------



## kevro (19 March 2007)

Hi Greggy, still none the wiser. Have copies and attached the relevent section from their website and the nickel is only mentioned in the last 3 lines of the Maitland section and does not even refer to it by name, that being Devine.




> Maitland Channel Project, Western Australia
> The Maitland Channel Project consists of one granted Exploration Licence, eight Exploration Licence applications and two Prospecting Licence applications located in the North Eastern Goldfields of Western Australia.
> 
> The Maitland Channel Project covers approximately 140 km of the Tertiary channel system. Outside of the Maitland Channel Project area, the same channel system hosts the Lake Maitland, Lake Way, Centipede and Yeelirrie calcrete-hosted uranium deposits.
> ...


----------



## greggy (19 March 2007)

kevro said:
			
		

> Hi Greggy, still none the wiser. Have copies and attached the relevent section from their website and the nickel is only mentioned in the last 3 lines of the Maitland section and does not even refer to it by name, that being Devine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Kevro,

If I could be tongue in cheek for a tick, its amazing how many companies are all of a sudden increasing their focus on nickel just when the nickel price has run so hard. It should be interesting to see what VMS comes up with.  
You've shown real guts thus far in holding on for so long.  Good luck with your stake.
DYOR


----------



## kevro (19 March 2007)

What is annoying right now Greggy is that the first hole took about 14 days to complete. This second hole is at approximately day 30. They have gad a few mechanical problems I believe but I'll be dead by the time they complete 4 holes that they are contracted for.

Wondering if this is good or bad. Could they be making sure that they are looking at what they they went looking for. Bad news would have been released a while ago. Any thoughts out there.


----------



## Speedbird675 (20 March 2007)

Ann. out .. nothing zazzy in particular, SP taking a beating (again!!), maybe a top up opp. (DYOR pls). 

I am continuing to hold for a few more holes.

Got this info from Crosshair Exploration and Mining - a Canadian Mob.

www.crosshairexploration.com/i/pdf/CXX_PowerPoint_April_4_2006.pdf

Page 16, drilling details of Olympic Dam from June 1975 to Dec 1976 as follows:

RD1 - 38m 1.05% Cu
RD3 - Barren
RD4 - Barren
RD5 - 92m 1.01% Cu
RD6 - Barren
RD7 - Barren
RD8 - 14m 1.20% Cu
RD9 - 94m 0.38% Cu
RD10 - 170m 2.12% Cu

With holes RD5 and 10 being in the Hematite and Granite rich breccias.


----------



## greggy (20 March 2007)

kevro said:
			
		

> What is annoying right now Greggy is that the first hole took about 14 days to complete. This second hole is at approximately day 30. They have gad a few mechanical problems I believe but I'll be dead by the time they complete 4 holes that they are contracted for.
> 
> Wondering if this is good or bad. Could they be making sure that they are looking at what they they went looking for. Bad news would have been released a while ago. Any thoughts out there.



Hi Kevro,

VMS is often slow in making announcements.  Its hard to know where VMS's directors are coming from sometimes.  I'm still watching with interest from the sidelines.
DYOR


----------



## Speedbird675 (21 March 2007)

Mining News, Tuesday 20 March

Churchill boosts Venture's confidence

Rebecca Lawson

Tuesday, 20 March 2007

PERTH-based Venture Minerals has received a confidence boost following the
drilling of its second hole at its Churchill Dam project in South Australia, with
managing director Andrew Radonjic keen on fast-tracking exploration.
The hole is the second to be drilled into a 17km-long gravity anomaly and intersected over 180m of alteration consistent with iron oxide-copper-gold-uranium system. Radonjic told MiningNews.net that the significance of both holes is that it suggests the gravity anomaly represents a large, hematite-rich alteration system consistent with other IOCGU style
deposits.

"Its importance is that it gives us more confidence that we have an area that has a greater probability of discovering an IOCGU type of deposit like a Prominent Hill or Olympic Dam," Radonjic said.

"If we start getting some results that indicate that the alteration holes have elevated values of copper, gold, silver, uranium or rare earths, then it just puts another tick in the box saying yes hang on, the ability of the system to hold the mineralised deposit increases dramatically."

Venture has also completed geological logging and sampling of the first hole, with assays expected in the next few weeks.

Radonjic said the company is keen to fast-track exploration given the firmer commodity prices, with the company now committed to extending its detailed ground-based geophysical survey to cover the entire 17km-long anomaly to delineate additional drill targets.

"There is more of an appetite for testing these sort of features, because [for] one they're deep but the rewards are very high," Radonjic said. The first hole was drilled by Venture last month and intersected 130m of brecciated and
hematite-altered Gawler Range Volcanics.

Churchill Dam is in the Olympic Dam IOCGU province of SA.

Shares in Venture shed 5.5c to 40c at midday trading today.


----------



## greggy (21 March 2007)

Speedbird675 said:
			
		

> Mining News, Tuesday 20 March
> 
> Churchill boosts Venture's confidence
> 
> ...



VMS has fallen again today and is nearly back in my buying range.  I will be watching this one closely as it may soon represent a buying opportunity IMO.
DYOR


----------



## stockpile (10 April 2007)

Has the trail gone cold with this mob?  Noticed when I got home this evening stock has been halted, pending announcement.  Anyone have thoughts on if we can expect the assay results of the first drill hole?  

*disc holding


----------



## kevro (10 April 2007)

Word on the street is that there is fund raising on the way. Heard 30c & 33c quoted but nothing official. These deep holes they drill cost a fortune.


----------



## speves (10 April 2007)

Or the assay results from hole one are about to be released.  Either way I can't see the need for a halt ...........so maybe something else.


----------



## jens_k (12 April 2007)

Announcement 12 April 2007



> *Venture Minerals to raise $2.1m to accelerate exploration at Churchill Dam*
> 
> West Perth-based minerals explorer Venture Minerals Ltd has announced plans to raise $2.1 million through a placement to fund exploration of the Churchill Dam Iron-Oxide Copper-Gold Uranium project in South Australia.
> 
> ...




good job kevro


----------



## stockpile (12 April 2007)

2nd that, nice tip kevro great stuff.


----------



## kevro (12 April 2007)

Not really, second hand info.

Wonder if they wanted to get this done before releasing assays on 1st hole in case they are not real flash. (or maybe they know there not real flash). Might wait for the first assays before buying in again.

But then again someone heard from a broker that the small fundraising was oversubscribed through the brokers 3 times. They must have had a carrott to lure them in, maybe a preview of the assays, I wonder. Think I'm getting cynical in my middle years.


----------



## Sean K (12 April 2007)

I've been following this sparodically and missed why it took the dive.  What's going on there? CD looks to be the key project. The initial drilling looked great, what's the story with the sp??


----------



## kevro (12 April 2007)

Hi Kennas,

Market didn't like second drill report but why I don't know. It found the stuff they were looking for and a lot shallower with sulphide traces in both holes. I've seen Geo's sounding a little bemused buy the market reaction. Other companies such as MOX (I think that was the example used) have produced a hole report worse than VMS and gone up.

There was a conspiracy theory as well that think the sell down was planned with a few well placed and timed sell orders going in and setting off stop losses and basically set off a panic.

Still holding my oppies and will look again after the assays are released. 

Kevro


----------



## stockpile (16 April 2007)

SP climbing this morning on no ann... bit of speculation on upcoming news perhaps?


----------



## jens_k (18 April 2007)

Assay results should be released within this week, I think


----------



## greggy (19 April 2007)

kennas said:


> I've been following this sparodically and missed why it took the dive.  What's going on there? CD looks to be the key project. The initial drilling looked great, what's the story with the sp??



Hi Kennas,

I tried to buy back into this one when it went down to the 33c mark but missed out.  Around that price I thought it was reasonable value IMO. I feel that when the initial Churchill Dam results came out traders over reacted on the positive side and the share price has now come back to a more reasonable level IMO. I feel that every stock has its price.  Even in this bull market there are still overlooked stocks around.  Its just a matter of finding them and that's the hard part.
DYOR.


----------



## Sean K (20 April 2007)

Essay results were due for the first hole 1-2 weeks, and second hole 2-3 weeks from broker presentation released 4 April. It's now 20 April, which is, um, 16 days I think. So, results for both holes should be imminent.

(I've taken a bite)


----------



## stockpile (20 April 2007)

Kennas I also find it encouraging that the sp has remained buoyant even following the fundraising ann last week.  I am not at my personal computer so don't have chart handy, but I remember looking at it yesterday and the macd still looks very healthy for further progress and this on small volumes.  The next couple of weeks are looking positive.


----------



## jens_k (20 April 2007)

todays news:


> Australian based mineral exploration company Venture Minerals Limited (ASX code: VMS) has signed a Joint Venture agreement with Orogenic Exploration Pty Ltd (Orogenic) to acquire a tenement adjacent to its Churchill Dam Iron-oxide-Copper-Gold-Uranium (IOCGU) project in South Australia.
> 
> This 471km² tenement contains a number of drill targets that complement those already identified on the tenement held by Venture. As part of the agreement Venture will earn a 90% interest in the nondiamond rights of the tenement by spending A$750,000 over the next three years.
> 
> ...


----------



## greggy (21 April 2007)

jens_k said:


> todays news:



A positive announcement with the increased land holding adjacent to its Churchill Dam Project giving VMS further drilling targets in a prospective area.  It finished up 2 cents yesterday albeit on small turnover. I don't hold any at present, but am monitoring the situation carefully.
DYOR


----------



## stockpile (23 April 2007)

kevro said:


> They are still holding in excess of a million shares and they have a truckload of options from the 1 for 3 issue. Taking some profits is allways encouraged here and I would do the same if I was in they same situation.






greggy said:


> Selling by Credit Suisse is clearly a bearish sign.  Credit Suisse built up quite a stake at lower levels and is no doubt taking its profits off the table.  Overall, VMS has had an excellent run of late and its not surprising that Credit Suisse have got rid of most of its holding.  Still, as has been alerted in previous postings, VMS has plenty of potential.  For me its just a question of how much am I prepared to pay for it. Good luck to VMS shareholders.
> DYOR





Hey fellas in reference to this previous exchange of messages, it appears that indeed the sell off by Credit Suisse was largely a move to take some profits.  I found it interesting that they have increased their holding on a rather regular basis since the sell off, especially towards the end of last week where they acquired almost 200k shares, culminating in today's notice.  What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## greggy (24 April 2007)

stockpile said:


> Hey fellas in reference to this previous exchange of messages, it appears that indeed the sell off by Credit Suisse was largely a move to take some profits.  I found it interesting that they have increased their holding on a rather regular basis since the sell off, especially towards the end of last week where they acquired almost 200k shares, culminating in today's notice.  What are your thoughts on this?



To buy back in is a positive sign coming from Credit Suisse.  With further drilling planned at Churchill Dam interesting days lie ahead for VMS.  As I've mentioned in an earlier post, | tried to buy back in around the 33c mark, but missed out on a recent pullback.  I'm not prepared to chase stocks where possible.
DYOR


----------



## jens_k (26 April 2007)

VMS today down 8% to 39.5......

Did anyone heard any rumors at the street regarding todays fall of AUc 3.5 ?

Thanks Jens


----------



## stockpile (27 April 2007)

Hey Jens,

I have not heard any rumours, just seems the price movement is part of the daily cycle, I am quite surprised that we are STILL waiting for the assay results from the first two drill holes, these are now overdue and I am hoping they are released by the end of next week otherwise the sp could dive as we head into May.

Kevro might have heard a rumour?


----------



## Sean K (7 May 2007)

Still waiting for those CD results.......

The market liked the ann just out. Although I'm skeptical about the prospects of U explorers in WA at the moment, the tennaments do look very prospective. Map attached to the ann displays them well, if anyone's interested.


----------



## greggy (7 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Still waiting for those CD results.......
> 
> The market liked the ann just out. Although I'm skeptical about the prospects of U explorers in WA at the moment, the tennaments do look very prospective. Map attached to the ann displays them well, if anyone's interested.



Hi Kennas,

VMS does have some good areas prospective for uranium in WA.  But what I find amazing is the WA Labor Govt's attitude to uranium mining. On the the one hand they will let you explore for it, but you're not allowed to mine it.  
What will really continue to drive this company's share price is the company's Churchill Dam Project in SA where its searching for "Olympic Dam" style mineralisation.
DYOR


----------



## stockpile (8 May 2007)

Kennas those CD anns were due out two weeks ago, should we be expecting good or bad news when they eventually come out?  They have been quite slow to release news of any kind in recent months.


----------



## greggy (8 May 2007)

stockpile said:


> Kennas those CD anns were due out two weeks ago, should we be expecting good or bad news when they eventually come out?  They have been quite slow to release news of any kind in recent months.



This company has been slow in all respects, with announcements, drilling, delays etc.  I often feel that when companies have good news to release they tend to do it earlier rather than later. Nonetheless, its sometimes hard to guess what VMS management are thinking.  Still VMS has numerous interesting prospects, but there's clearly a need for a better PR machine.
DYOR


----------



## alphman (30 May 2007)

LOL!  This is the third time they've released an "amended announcement" (second one this month).  Don't these guys learn from their mistakes???


----------



## stockpile (30 May 2007)

Hey Alphman,

Im actually more surprised that it got a favourable response from the market...

Surely a couple of positive announcements should see this bird flying, it seems like they are sitting on their hands at the moment.  Interesting few weeks ahead.


----------



## alphman (31 May 2007)

Yeah I noticed the last minute scramble when the announcement came out.  I think a few people jumped the gun there, thinking it was one thing only to be disappointed.    LOL!


----------



## alphman (31 May 2007)

At $0.33, these guys have a market cap of just under $15m.  With over $5m in the bank and two very, very interesting projects, these guys are flying well under the radar (IMO).

Can't wait to see those assay results.  The directors have shown great confidence in the meantime (again, just my opinion) by doing a placement to aggresively progress Churchill Dam as well as entering a JV to acquire an adjacent tenement.  They've even marked out their targets already

Any views on this?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (31 May 2007)

These guys have really bad sentiment behind them after so many got burned on the dummy run to mid 50's.

I agree they have small market cap, and some good upside potential.

But i dont think they'll get good attention and rerating untill good news comes out better than just some ok looking holes.


----------



## Sean K (31 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> These guys have really bad sentiment behind them after so many got burned on the dummy run to mid 50's.
> 
> I agree they have small market cap, and some good upside potential.
> 
> But i dont think they'll get good attention and rerating untill good news comes out better than just some ok looking holes.



I agree. I think the assays from CD will turn them one way or the other. If the results come back with IOCGU, then it should be well supported. If it's dirt, then expect it to be duly smashed!


----------



## alphman (31 May 2007)

Isn't that the general behaviour of the market anyway?

ie. good results = strong support; bad results = mass exodus

Nevertheless, I think this stock may have some trouble reaching heights no matter how good the results are.  Purely for the fact that those who got caught in the "dummy run" (as kiwi likes to put it) would be looking for a quick exit when they get an opportunity to break even.  I hope to be proven wrong, however.


----------



## alphman (12 June 2007)

Results for the first two holes are out...

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070612/pdf/00728793.pdf

"_The Gawler Range Volcanics intersected by these holes gave elevated values of copper (up to 205ppm), silver (up to 0.7g/t), uranium (up to 32ppm), lanthanum (up to 250ppm) and cerium (up to 445ppm) (“rare earth metals”);_"


----------



## Sean K (12 June 2007)

kennas said:


> I agree. I think the assays from CD will turn them one way or the other. If the results come back with IOCGU, then it should be well supported. If it's dirt, then expect it to be duly smashed!



Ann out on drilling at CD. A third hole is being dug and they have slipped in the results from the first 2 holes in scant detail. Scant because they may not be that hot perhaps.

'up to 32ppm uranium' sounds like dirt to me.........

Any other thoughts on the grades mentioned in the first 2 holes?

PS, and that was at 1100m!! Oooo.


----------



## Speedbird675 (12 June 2007)

.02% Cu is nothing at all .. but this is only 2 holes .. there is a lot more drilling to be done yet .. i hold my small parcel


----------



## alphman (12 June 2007)

Yeah, sounds like dirt to me....

Interesting how they made the commencement of the third hole to be the "subject" of the announcement rather than the results.  It looks to me like they are trying to dress it up.


----------



## stockpile (12 June 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> These guys have really bad sentiment behind them after so many got burned on the dummy run to mid 50's.
> 
> I agree they have small market cap, and some good upside potential.
> 
> But i dont think they'll get good attention and rerating untill good news comes out better than just some ok looking holes.





Following todays ann Kiwi you summed this mob up quite nicely, bad sentiment and Shane Warne woulda been proud of the way they spun the assay results into todays ann.  I will continue to hold in the hope that they can pull a rabbit out of a hole of some sort, but the depths of the drilling are a worry.  If the sp can stay at a stable level for a few weeks hopefully the next wave of anns will be more positive.


----------



## stockpile (12 June 2007)

alphman said:


> Yeah, sounds like dirt to me....
> 
> Interesting how they made the commencement of the third hole to be the "subject" of the announcement rather than the results.  It looks to me like they are trying to dress it up.





Alph see my post above, you noticed this as well, I hope the market reaction is not negative and just waits for further anns in the coming weeks.


----------



## Ken (5 September 2007)

QUESTION??

Do we buy VMS on the way down, or the way up???

This one has a history of moving fast.

Biggest day of volume for a while.

Should be interesting to see what happens.

Anyone following?


----------



## Trader Paul (6 September 2007)

Hi folks,

VMS ..... will be alert for news/moves, around:

             11-12092007 ..... short, aggressive rally ???

             20-21092007 ..... alert for significant and positive news here.  

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## TheAbyss (11 October 2007)

VMS looks like coming out of its pattern.

The have quite a few projects on the go however it could be one of

1. The commencement of drilling at the West Maitland Uranium prospect.

2. The commencement of the in-fill ground based gravity survey and assay results from the third hole at Churchill Dam Iron oxide-copper-gold-uranium (IOCGU) are due shortly.

3. Renison West Magnetite - recent announcement attached.


----------



## Synergy (21 April 2008)

Anyone following this one recently?

Looks as though the SP is comming to a crossroads. Drill results for Mt Lindsay are expected during May and the buy side looks to be pretty heavily stacked in anticipation.


----------



## Synergy (21 April 2008)

Here's an article from Minebox that i found at HC as an overview of where things are at. Market cap of 15M with only 66% of shares tradeable and 45% owned by top 20 holders. Announcements seem to suggest they expect tin results to be sufficient to sustain a stand alone tin operation, and thats on top of the iron ore.

Venture Minerals expands operations

Venture Minerals is advancing its Mount Lindsay magnetite project in north west Tasmania. The project is located 25 km south east of the operating Savage River magnetite mine and is adjacent to major rail, power, water and iron ore infrastructure.

Following initial field investigations the company has
commenced a 10,000m drilling program of which around
3,000m has been completed to date. The program is
scheduled to be completed by about June 2008 and an initial resource estimate is expected to be announced in May 2008.

The company is targeting around 25 million tonnes of
magnetite ore for this initial resource estimate. Recent drilling results include 46 metres averaging 43.4% iron. The area was previously explored for tin and lies within a region that includes the Mt Bischoff, Cleveland and Renison Bell deposits.

The historic tin zones at Mount Lindsay are called the Number 2 Zone and the Main Zone and have been shown to contain significant iron ore mineralisation and in addition to the current drilling program the company has re-assayed historical drill holes for both iron and tin.

Significant results from the tin assaying include 16.1m averaging 1.55% tin, 10.9m averaging 1.72% tin, 23m averaging 0.79% tin and 36.2m averaging 0.49% tin. Other potential by product credits include tungsten, copper and gold.

The company’s tenure covers the western and southern flanks of the Meredith Granite with the Mount Lindsay mineralised skarn located off the southern tip of the granite.

A recent helimag survey has outlined a 22 km strike length of potential mineralised skarn of which only about 4 km has been drill tested. The scale of the potential mineralisation has led to a conceptual target of 200 million tonnes of
magnetite ore.

VMS has three projects in South Australia that are separately targeting iron-oxide-copper-gold-uranium (IOCGU) mineralisation, shear hosted gold and sedimentary uranium mineralisation styles and epithermal gold-silver and stratiform lead-zinc mineralisation.

In Western Australia the company has gold, nickel and uranium prospects. The Paulsens South gold project is located is located 4km from the 80,000 ounce per year Paulsens gold mine in the Pilbara region.

At its West Maitland uranium project in the north eastern goldfields of Western Australia, VMS has discovered a 5km long and 800m wide uranium mineralisation zone. VMS controls 25km of the same Tertiary channel system that hosts the Lake Maitland resource.

Minebox - 17 Mar 2008


----------



## Buckfont (14 August 2010)

27 months since the last post on VMS. 

The tin price closed at a two year high last week. I noticed that Diggers a Drillers have a recommendation on it, though that recommendation plus the new highs in the commodity price would have a lot to do with the 18.75% rise in SP.

http://malaysia.news.yahoo.com/bnm/20100810/tbs-kltm-closing-ceeeaba.html

Anybody else have any opinions here, for I understand that the Asian tin quality is becoming quite low opening opportunities for co`s like VMS and CSD.

Any comments?


http://www.infomine.com/investment/charts.aspx?mv=1&f=f&r=2y&c=ctin.xusd.ulb#chart


----------



## mrbrisbane (14 August 2010)

Was looking at it as a result of the D&D rec but took the $ to the TAB instead. At least I can lose it fast there.


----------



## Buckfont (23 August 2010)

mrbrisbane said:


> Was looking at it as a result of the D&D rec but took the $ to the TAB instead. At least I can lose it fast there.




Nice 10.12% gain today to 0.435c, and up from 0.38c over a week.

Investor presentation today on the dwindling tin supply worldwide and lowering production in Indonesia, plus positive news on their Mt Lindsay mine in Tasmania.

Boy am I glad I didn`t go to the TAB like some and bought in well before D and D report.

http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/d...Jyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZkZWxheWVkLmpzcA==&popup=true


----------



## BraceFace (7 October 2010)

Tin price at record high.
Capital raising at 44c.
Trading Halt.
This could get interesting - even Alan Kohler thinks so!
Tin vs Gold = Tin is a winner. Compare at the charts.


----------



## noie (7 October 2010)

This is a D+D favorite right now also, i will be keeping my eye on it very closely.


----------



## noie (7 October 2010)

In fact consider the toe now in the water.   we will see what they can do with this new cash.


----------



## noie (8 October 2010)

Round up of the capital raising on FNN, just under 3 minutes.

27 million cash at bank.

drill rigs booked for 2 years!

http://www.finnewsnetwork.com.au/archives/finance_news_network15969.html


----------



## stefan_invester (27 October 2010)

why does it seem like
noone wants to buy VMS anymore?
is anyone else feeling the same way when looking at its daily action?

any big announcements due out for this one anytime soon?
that anyone knows about?
thankss


----------



## triswah (15 November 2010)

I suggest you have a look at Finance News Networks interview with Venture Minerals Managing Director, Hamish Halliday. 

Venture Minerals on track at Mt Lindsay November 15, 2010 02:59 PM

(I can't seem to post links as i haven't posted enough but type in "Finance News Network" in google)

Worth noting:

- Resource upgrade is due soon
- Pre feasibility statement
- BFS to be completed in Q4 2011
- VMS spending $4-5mil in the next 12 months on extensive drilling program

A lot to look foward too
------------------------------------------------------------------------
IMO DYOR (not sure if there is an option to disclose holdings so disclosing ownership here)


----------



## Synergy (15 November 2010)

Nice to hear that they expect to be supplying around 1% of the worlds tin, and 3% of the worlds tungsten - with grades that are double the world averages.

Looking forward to the results over the coming weeks.


----------



## stefan_invester (29 November 2010)

whats going on with this one??????? anyone know??
they had a 28% resource upgrade last week, and its been steadily falling...

anyone have any information or an idea?
thanks


----------



## pixel (29 November 2010)

stefan_invester said:


> whats going on with this one??????? anyone know??
> they had a 28% resource upgrade last week, and its been steadily falling...
> 
> anyone have any information or an idea?
> thanks




Ni (inside) information, but try this for an idea:

VMS needed cash, hence the spp at 44c
In order to get it fully taken up (actually: over-subscribed), it had to trade well above that 44c pitch. Mission accomplished. No need to prop it up any longer, and if people want to take a quick profit, let them. 

That's what the chart tells me. And yes, I've also secured my capital plus 15%. If the chart tells me it's found genuine support, I'll come back in.


----------



## stefan_invester (29 November 2010)

so is there a real value for this one?
with the resource upgrade and all....

cause IMO i think it will consolidate for a while around these prices before going at it again....


----------



## pixel (30 November 2010)

stefan_invester said:


> so is there a real value for this one?
> with the resource upgrade and all....




It's not so much the "real value" (as an aside: what is "real"?) but what the Market perceives as the price worth paying (or receiving) for the company. That's why I rather follow the direction in which the price is moving; as long as it goes down, people will sell regardless of the result of some value calculation. At the point where sellers refuse to move lower and buyers start accepting higher offers, I'll re-enter.

Yes, it seems the price will drift sideways for some time yet, still with a falling bias by the looks of it. As long as that continues, I'll try and find something better to grow my capital.


----------



## cassawary2 (16 December 2010)

Today 16/12, VMS dipped to .37.  I had 5500 with a sell trigger at .39.  BUT  has returned back to .49.
As a learner, was my stop set to close? 
What would have caused such a blip?


----------



## pixel (17 December 2010)

cassawary2 said:


> Today 16/12, VMS dipped to .37.  I had 5500 with a sell trigger at .39.  BUT  has returned back to .49.
> As a learner, was my stop set to close?
> What would have caused such a blip?




What happend: It's called a stop raid.
Some instos / brokers, who can see (or guess) where automatic stop orders are sitting, sell down to the first level, which then triggers an entire avalanche of selling. They sit at the bottom and buy everything back up.

As a retail tradeer, there is little we can do; I have given up years ago to place any automatic orders. All my stop triggers are "at Close", which means I activate them manually at my sole discretion whether there could be hanky-panky involved. But that means, I'm sitting and watching dozens of screens online all day.


----------



## stefan_invester (2 February 2011)

Hey
Does anyone know when VMS will begin production from any of its mines?
it would be greatly appreciated to know 

cause with the information of VMS being the 2nd largest un developed tin company in the world, this one seems to be a long term hold IMO, and with tin prices at $30,000 and ounce..


----------



## springhill (27 July 2012)

*Venture Upgrades DSO Resource Base and Delivers a 4mt Maiden Ore Reserve.*

Venture Minerals announce 100% of the Company’s DSO resource base has now been upgraded from the inferred to indicated category. 
Furthermore the Company has received a combined, independent maiden ore reserve of 4 million tonnes of Direct Shipping Ore (“DSO”) from the Riley and Livingstone hematite deposits.
The 4 million tonne maiden reserve represents a 90% conversion of resources to reserves.

Highlights:
 Resource upgrade at the Riley DSO Project represents a 100% conversion from inferred to indicated.
 Resource upgrade at the Livingstone DSO Project represents a 100% conversion from inferred to indicated.
 Total DSO resource base in the indicated category now exceeds 4.4mt @ 57% Fe

Having completed the reserve statement the Company will now look to finalise off-take and ore transport agreements, as well as advance all necessary development approvals. As previously stated the Company is in a unique position of being able to bring the DSO Projects into production with a minimal capital outlay of only $7 million (ASX: 19/04/12). This is a direct result of the excellent infrastructure surrounding the Riley and Livingstone Deposits, both of which are located within 2 kilometres of a sealed road that accesses existing rail and port facilities all of which have spare capacity.

*Riley DSO Project*
The Riley DSO Project is located 12km from the Mt Lindsay Project and occurs as a hematite rich pisolitic and cemented laterite. The deposit is all at surface, located less than two kilometres from a sealed road that accesses existing rail and port facilities.
Over the past few months Venture has completed infill pitting on the Riley Project which sees the deposit sampled to a density of 50m by 50m providing all the necessary data to complete a final resource upgrade. The new estimate has resulted in 100% of the inferred resource base being converted to the indicated category


*Livingstone DSO Project*
Livingstone is located 3.5km from the Mt Lindsay Tin/Tungsten Deposit and consists of an outcropping hematite cap overlaying a magnetite rich skarn. The hematite occurs from surface, is consistent in grade and located only 2km from a sealed road which accesses existing rail and port facilities.
Over the past few months Venture has been focussed on upgrading the resource base at Livingstone and converting the resources to reserves. The Company completed a final infill drill program in the second quarter which sees the deposit now drilled to an average density of 50m by 20m. The new drilling has provided all the necessary data for a final resource upgrade, which resulted in 100% of the inferred resources now converted to the indicated category.


----------



## springhill (1 August 2012)

*Request for Trading Halt*
VMS wishes to request an immediate trading halt of the Company’s securities pending the release of an announcement with regard to a material new discovery.
The Company is expecting to make an announcement no later than the commencement of trading on Friday, 3 August 2012.


----------



## springhill (3 August 2012)

VMS up 20%+ on this announcement.

*Major New High Grade Tin Discovery*
● Maiden drill hole BW001 intersects 17.4m @ 2% Tin including 4m @ 5.6% Tin
● This discovery hole is the first to target a 1,100m long soil anomaly recently defined by the Company
● Surface mapping has identified historic alluvial workings over the entire length of the new prospect, with Venture’s discovery hole believed to have intersected the primary source of the alluvial tin.
● BW001 intersected both high grade, skarn style mineralisation (+12% tin) as well as an additional (+30m) of greisen style tin mineralisation.
● Importantly, tin occurs as cassiterite, the preferred mineral for tin deposits as it is amenable to traditional processing and recovery techniques.
● Big Wilson could potentially be a landmark discovery, given the shortage of new tin projects around the world.

*Tin Comparisons*
1% Tin = 3.5g/t Gold
1% Tin = 2.4% Copper
1% Tin = 1.1% Nickel
1% Tin = 9.9% Zinc
1% Tin = 9.5% Lead
1% Tin = 1,700ppm U3O8


----------



## pixel (4 July 2014)

It may have taken a while - it usually does - but yesterday's announcement that a mining lease had been granted - http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01531105 - has pleased the Market.

View attachment 58552


Given time, this could even play out as a double bottom formation on a weekly scale:

View attachment 58553


I bought the initial break yesterday and doubled up this morning.


----------



## greggles (30 November 2017)

VMS on the move today. Up 48.72% to 5.8c.

This morning they announced the following:



> Venture Minerals Limited (ASX code: VMS), is pleased to announce that the Company has secured additional exploration licenses around and along strike from Golden Mile’s (ASX code: G88) recent Quicksilver Nickel-Cobalt Discovery (as announced by Golden Mile Resources 10 November 2017).
> 
> Venture’s Pingaring project, has been quadrupled in size with applications now totalling in excess of 800km². The Pingaring project is only 4km along strike to the south-east of the Quicksilver Nickel-Cobalt Discovery and now contains 145 strike kilometres of ultramafic targets interpreted to be the same host unit that the Quicksilver Ni-Co deposit sits within (Refer Figure One).
> 
> Venture now has a dominant land position within an emerging new Nickel-Cobalt province in Western Australia and upon successful granting, the company will commence a detailed surface mapping and sampling program to define priority drill targets.




Considering the very prospective nature of these tenements (the G88 share price has gone up more than 400% recently after good drilling results), the quadrupling of the size of the project could mean a lot of good news regarding successful drilling, leading to further share price gains. This one could be shaping up to be a good bet. I think the downside is limited and the upside could be big.


----------



## greggles (8 August 2018)

Well, VMS went nowhere but down after my last post on 30 November last year. Between February and May this year it found support at 3c on five separate occasions before breaking down below it in June, after which 3c became resistance.

Today the company announced that it has intersected a 17m zone of disseminated, semi-massive and massive sulfides in the Company's maiden drill program at the Thor VMS (Volcanogenic Massive Sulfides) Prospect and the share price gapped up, opening at 2.9c and finishing the day at 3c, right at resistance.

I'm going to keep an eye on VMS to see if it can consolidate and stay above 3c.


----------



## barney (8 August 2018)

Another of todays Risers … Big jump on increased Volume.


----------



## peter2 (1 September 2020)

No comments for two years.   VMS is now +300% from the March20 lows. 

VMS is another company with too many projects that it has difficulty progressing any. However it seems that they've finally got their iron ore project in Tasmania ready to go. This IO resource has DSO so can be shipped with little processing. They might be lucky to profit from the current high price of IO if they can ship it quickly. This revenue can then be used to develop some of they other projects. 

I'm trading this to take advantage of an anticipated pop in price when they start shipping the IO.


----------



## finicky (27 April 2021)




----------



## finicky (27 April 2021)

*VMS* Quarterly period chart with a couple of capricious momentum indicators. Strikes me as a *very* strong chart. If it pulls back to 7c I'll be interested.

Quarterly


----------



## greggles (29 April 2021)

finicky said:


> *VMS* Quarterly period chart with a couple of capricious momentum indicators. Strikes me as a *very* strong chart. If it pulls back to 7c I'll be interested.




VMS cracking on today. Up 20.59% to 10.25c. Can't see this back at 7c any time soon. Looks like there's not a lot of supply around and it isn't taking much to push the price up. Sell side looks very thin.


----------



## finicky (29 April 2021)

No looks like I  missed it, got back to 7.3 I think. Been losing money accumulating Ecofibre (EOF) instead.


----------



## over9k (7 May 2021)

Another one that's had a wild run lately and on a nice pullback now:






Anyone else in?


----------



## doogie_goes_off (17 May 2021)

over9k said:


> Another one that's had a wild run lately and on a nice pullback now:
> 
> View attachment 123866
> 
> ...



Been in and out twice. Assume there will be step up once they announce first Iron production in Tas. Plenty of potential shock news if they jag something at Thor, Kulin or Nth Golden Grove


----------



## doogie_goes_off (17 May 2021)

And commissioning announcement may see some volume put through today.


----------



## Sean K (11 June 2021)

I'm not sure why this is on my watchlist. Had a good few days. Maybe because of the tin and CHN connection. Price action looks suspicious to me.


----------



## Sean K (30 June 2021)

VMS running on the Julimar hype but will only end up with 30% of whatever CHN might find. Amazing what nearology and 'lookalike' can do.


----------



## Beaches (30 June 2021)

VMS are also about to start shipping DSO Iron Ore out of their Riley mine in Tasmania. First shipment is likely to go out at the end of July with a 2 year mine life .

The ore is DSO at surface with no stripping required. I think from memory the 2019 DFS had a cash cost of US$60 FOB. So if you assumed an AISC cost of US$90t and an average sell price of $US180t gives you US$90 for every tonne. The planned production rate is to ship 200,00t a quarter for a profit of US$18mil or (AUS$23mil), which should get them $50mil in the bank by the end of the year.

Market Cap is currently $195mil at 14.5c a share. Just guessing, I would say around 12c of that price is covered by the Iron Ore they are about to start shipping and not much currently being attributed to their other holdings.
.


----------



## finicky (2 July 2021)

VMS followers who are interested in Thor, the 'Julimar lookalike', might like to check out VMC (Venus Metals) for its 100% holding of the 2.5km north eastern tip of Thor. I'm aware from this thread that VMS has other very attractive assets and its not really a recco for VMC, it has its deficiencies, just could be worth considering if the prospect heats up and VMC remains comparatively cheap?  

I hold VMC


----------



## finicky (2 July 2021)

VMS followers who are interested in Thor, the 'Julimar lookalike', might like to check out VMC (Venus Metals) for its 100% holding of the 2.5km north eastern tip of Thor. I'm aware from this thread that VMS has other very attractive assets and its not really a recco for VMC, it has its deficiencies, just could be worth considering if the prospect heats up and VMC remains comparatively cheap?  

I hold VMC


----------



## Sean K (8 September 2021)

I think I first looked at this for the Sn project with MLX. Then they tried the Julimar nearology thing which got the market all a flutter. Has since retraced to an area of support and looks to be settled and _maybe_ found a floor for another rise. Way off highs and came down to what also looks like what would have been the H&S target. Interested in the Tin. Not very sexy, but maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 September 2021)

not for the faint hearted

Riley Mine – Project Update Following Completion of First Iron Ore Shipment 

HIGHLIGHTS 
First commercial shipment of iron ore achieved at the Riley Iron Ore Mine in Tasmania:
• Shipment of 45,632 tonnes of iron ore with an average grade of 57.3% Fe departed the Port of Burnie;
• Shipment is bound for China through off-take partner Prosperity Steel United Singapore Pte Ltd , one of the largest iron ore traders in the world (Refer to ASX announcement 02 May 2019).

 In response to declining market conditions, Venture is completing a full review of operations at the Riley Iron Ore Mine to identify cost efficiency measures. *Mining will be temporarily suspended while review is underway*.

_*down 30%*_


----------



## finicky (17 September 2021)

It would complete the picture if the container ship sank. They are retaining the mining crew while operation is suspended. Does have the tin project and the Thor jv with CHN to consider if the price tanks even further.


----------



## Sean K (17 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> not for the faint hearted
> 
> Riley Mine – Project Update Following Completion of First Iron Ore Shipment
> 
> ...




 Declining market conditions? Did they bank on IO prices staying above $200Tn?

Or, @finicky has the ship been sunk by a Chinese nuclear sub?


----------



## finicky (17 September 2021)

@kennas I hope VMS gets paid for freight on board, they have lucked out in all directions. As a punter commented - he doesn't want to invest with a mgt that allows big money time to get out while not informing ordinary shareholders of the implications of not just a lower iron ore price, but a doubled discount on 57% grade ore as well as much higher shipping costs.


----------



## sptrawler (17 September 2021)

kennas said:


> Declining market conditions? Did they bank on IO prices staying above $200Tn?
> 
> Or, @finicky has the ship been sunk by a Chinese nuclear sub?



With Tassie based mining, the added shipping cost has to be considered, when comparing with the NW of W.A, add to that recovery costs/ton and economies of scale and it becomes a tough gig, when prices drop.


----------



## Sean K (17 September 2021)

sptrawler said:


> With Tassie based mining, the added shipping cost has to be considered, when comparing with the NW of W.A, add to that recovery costs/ton and economies of scale and it becomes a tough gig, when prices drop.




Yes, different story to NWA. They based their feasibility study on $90 spot price. Maybe they haven't kept track of, or reported, other factors effecting the economics.


----------



## sptrawler (17 September 2021)

kennas said:


> Yes, different story to NWA. They based their feasibility study on $90 spot price. Maybe they haven't kept track of, or reported, other factors effecting the economics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 130394



That is some serious overheads, loading rate and carrying capacity, add to that extra distance to travel for smaller loads.


----------



## finicky (11 November 2021)

Chalice Mining resuming exploration at VMS's 'Julimar lookalike' *South-West* target. Completed an airborne electro-mag survey a few years ago, now embarked on ground EM survey. Venture has found prospective soil anomalies.
CHN will own 70% after spending $3.7m. Check out Venus Metals (VMC)* if interested in this speculative project as VMC owns the 2.5km northern tip of the complex.
*held


----------



## Sean K (24 January 2022)

finicky said:


> Chalice Mining resuming exploration at VMS's 'Julimar lookalike' *South-West* target. Completed an airborne electro-mag survey a few years ago, now embarked on ground EM survey. Venture has found prospective soil anomalies.
> CHN will own 70% after spending $3.7m. Check out Venus Metals (VMC)* if interested in this speculative project as VMC owns the 2.5km northern tip of the complex.
> *held
> 
> ...





Time they started drilling some of these things. SP in the dog house after the initial excitement of a 'lookalike' all that time ago.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 August 2022)

Might be worth a further delve @Sean K ? after further commitment by CHN
Today's bar might be the start of a move, or not.


----------



## Sean K (10 August 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Might be worth a further delve @Sean K ? after further commitment by CHN
> Today's bar might be the start of a move, or not.
> 
> View attachment 145196




That's a good looking chart for a turn around.


----------

